# [User-Review] Arctic Cooling Accelero XTREME GTX 280



## TM30 (22. März 2009)

*User-Review: Arctic Cooling Accelero XTREME GTX 280*

*Einleitung:*

Mitte Januar 2009 vorgestellt, endlich lieferbar gegen Mitte März 2009 - der Arctic Cooling Accelero XTREME GTX 280. Arctic Cooling machte sich schon länger mit der Marke "Accelero XTREME" einen guten Namen, gibt es doch beispielsweise für die Geforce 8800 GTX einen sehr guten Kühler der mit dem hier getesteten Modell gewisse Ähnlichkeiten besitzt.
Der Accelero XTREME GTX 280 ist wie der Name schon sagt Kompatiblel zur Geforce GTX 280 und GTX 260 (65nm) und mit ein paar "Einschränkungen" auch zur GTX 285 und GTX 260 (55nm). Doch dazu später mehr.

*Produktbeschreibung des Herstellers:*

Der Accelero XTREME GTX 280 ist mit drei 92 mm Lüftern ausgestattet, im Gegensatz zu 80 mm Lüftern der Vorgängergeneration. Diese werden per PWM der Grafikkarte gesteuert und drehen zwischen 1000 und 2000 upm. Satte 5 Heatpipes mit 6mm Durchmesser verhelfen dem Kühler zu einer Kühlleistung bis zu 250 Watt. Laut Hersteller bleibt die Karte damit 31°C kälter als mit dem Standardkühler. Trotz dieser brachialen Kühlleistung muss der Anwender nicht in Sachen Lautstärke zurückstecken. Denn mit gerade einmal 0,5 Sonne bleibt der Lüfter ganze 4,5 Sonne leiser als der Nvidia Originallüfter einer GTX 280.
*
Technischen Daten zusammengefasst:*

- Extreme Kühlleistung - bis zu 250 Watt
- 3 ultra-silent 92 mm PWM Lüfter mit Silent Lüfterrad
- Lüfterlager Fluid Dynamic Bearing
- Drehzahlbereich 1000 - 2000 upm
- Luftdurchsatz 81 CFM / 138 m3/h
- Effiziente Hitzeverteilung über 5 Heatpipes
- Patentierte Lüfterhalterung verhindert Brummgeräusche
- RAM und Spannungswandlerkühler
- vorab aufgetragene Arctic Cooling MX-2 Wärmeleitpaste
- SLI kompatibel
- Kühlermaße 287 x 104 x 54 mm
- Gewicht 680g
- Kompatibel zu nVIDIA GeForce GTX285, GTX 280, GTX260

*Verpackung/Lieferumfang:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Transparente Kunststoffverpackung lässt einen schon vor dem Kauf erahnen, was für ein Kühlmonster darin steckt. Nachdem die leicht zu öffnende Verpackung entfernt ist, kommen neben dem Accelero selber folgende Dinge zum Vorschein:

- eine große Backplate (nur für GTX 280 und GTX 260 65nm)
- 2 lange RAM-Kühler (ausreichend nur für GTX 280 und GTX 260 65nm)
- Spannungswandlerkühler (nur für GTX 280 und GTX 260 65nm)
- großer Kühlkörper für den NVIO Chip
- diverse Wärmeleitpads
- Schrauben und Abstandshalter
- Arctic Cooling Case Badge
- deutsche Anleitung (komplett nur für GTX 280 und GTX 260 65nm)

Am Lieferumfang kann man nun deutlicher erkennen, was ich bereits am Anfang meines Reviews erwähnt habe. Die Herstellerseite wirbt mit einer Kompatibilität auch für die GTX 285. Ein Vermerk, dass nur die 65nm Variante der GTX 260 vollständig unterstützt wird, fehlt auch. Also geht man davon aus, dass die GTX 260 in 55 nm ebenso vollständig unterstützt wird.
Der Accelero selber passt ja prima auf die beiden Karten, nur leider passen für die GTX 285 und GTX 260 55nm weder die Spannungswandlerkühler, noch sind die RAM Kühler ausreichend. In der Anleitung wird aber davon kein Wort verloren. Und so sollte man sich in dem Fall unbedingt weitere Kühler kaufen, da die Spannungswandler unbedingt zu kühlen sind. Die GDDR3 RAMs benötigen nicht unbedingt einen Kühlkörper, wer die Grafikkarte aber übertakten möchte, sollte darauf trotzdem nicht verzichten.
In meinem Fall sind das Zalman ZM-RHS1 RAM-Kühler. Für die Spannungswandler habe ich einen alten Pentium 1 CPU Kühlkörper zersägt, da mir die Kühlfläche der Zalman Kühler zu klein war. Andere Tests haben gezeigt, dass die Spannungswandler gerne einmal 100°C erreichen können, da wollte ich auf Nummer Sicher gehen.
In dem Punkt gibt es also klare Abstriche für den Accelero. Besonders ärgerlich ist wie gesagt, dass Arctic Cooling kein Wort über fehlende Kühlkörper für die GTX 285 und GTX 260 55nm verliert.

*Impressionen:*

Fünf 6 mm Heatpipes, eine massive Bodenplatte aus Kupfter, duzende Lamellen aus Aluminium und drei 92 mm Lüfter - ein wahrlich imposanter Anblick. Deswegen lasse ich die Bilder sprechen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Montage:*

Verwendet wird der Kühler in diesem Review für eine PNY Geforce GTX 285 im Standardtakt. Die Montage gestaltet sich, mal abgesehen von den fehlenden Kühlern, recht einfach:

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=file0007s625.jpg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als erstes nimmt man den Standardkühler ab, dazu dreht man die Karte auf die Rückseite und löst die 12 großen Schrauben, desweiteren 2 Schrauben an der Vorderseite (DVI Anschluss-Seite). Nun kann man den Kühler entfernen. Dies gestaltet sich manchmal durchaus mühsam, da die Originale Wärmeleitpaste sehr fest "klebt". Abhilfe kann man sich mit einem Fön schaffen, in dem man die Karte VORSICHTIG etwas erhitzt oder aber kurz vor dem Ausbau der Grafikkarte noch eine fordernde 3D Applikation laufen lässt. Dann nur noch das Lüfterkabel entfernen und der Kühler ist ab.

---
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=file00092265.jpg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als zweites entfernt man den Ring, welcher um die GT200b GPU geschraubt ist. Beim ersten Montageversuch hatte ich das nicht gemacht und der Accelero hatte KEINERLEI Kontakt zur GPU, Resultat waren 92°C im Windows und ein hastiger Griff zum AN/AUS Schalter der Steckerleiste für meinen PC...

Danach säubert man gründlich alle Bauteile auf der Grafikkarte, die Kontakt mit dem Originalkühler bzw. dessen Wärmeleitpads hatten. Arcitc Cooling empfiehlt in der Anleitung einen Radiergummi zu verwenden, davon halte ich aber wenig. Deswegen benutze ich "KONTAKT WL", dies ist eine Spiezial-Sprühwäsche für alle elektronischen Bauteile. Die Bauteile werden einwandfrei gereinigt, das Sprühmittel verdampft ganz schnell und man kann sicher sein, dass man der Karte nicht schadet. Sauber gewischt mit Küchenrolle, fertig. Gleiches gilt natürlich für die GT200b GPU, diese wird auch blitzblank gemacht.

---

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=file0019u01w.jpg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als nächstes kommen dicke Wärmeleitpads auf den NVIO Chip und auf die zwei mittleren RAM Chips auf der linken Reie. Für den oberen RAM Chip auf der linken Reihe habe ich 3 von den dünnen Wärmeleitpads übereinander genommen, die eigentlich für die Backplate verwendet werden, da diese ja in meinem Falle übrig sind, da man die Backplate auf einer GTX 285 nicht verwendet. Nun legt man den NVIO Kühlkörper auf, dreht die Karte herum und schraubt diesen mit 2 Schrauben fest.

---

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=file0023f6e1.jpg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann werden die Spannungwandler oberhalb und unterhalb mit Zalman RAM-Kühlern versehen. Ich habe einen RAM Kühler geteilt, da die Kühlfäche für den einen kleinen Wandler unterhalb des NVIO Chips von dem großen Kühler fast verdeckt wird. Ebenso auf den unteren RAM Chip auf der linken Seite. Weiterhin mit Kühlkörpern versehen wird die obere Reihe an RAM Chips, auch da kommt wieder neben dem langen mitgelieferten Kühler ein Zalman RAM-Kühler zum Einsatz, genau wie auf der rechten Reihe der RAM Chips. 
Es folgen im rechten Teil der Karte weitere Zalman RAM-Kühler für die Spulen und Spannungswandler sowie mein großer kupferfarbender Kühler.

---
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc0525825te.jpg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit sind alle Bauteile mit Kühlern versorgt, bis auf natürlich die GT200b GPU selber. Artic Cooling liefert den Accelero mit vorab aufgetragener MX-2 Wärmeleitpaste aus. Diese ist durchaus auf dem Niveau der Arcitc Silver 5 Wärmeleitpaste. Leider wurde, wie man auf dem Bild erkennen kann, eine viel zu kleine Fläche mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen, weswegen ich in meinem Test die MX-2 entfernt habe und die kopmplette GPU mit Arctic Silver 5 Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen habe.

---

Ist auch das erledigt, legt man den Accelero mit den Lüftern nach unten auf eine ebene Fläche und legt auf die vier äußeren Bohrlöcher die weißen Abstandshalter aus Plastik. 

---




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im vorletzten Schritt steckt man den Lüfterstecker auf die Grafikkarte und dreht legt diese auf den Accelero. Zuletzt nur noch die 4 Schrauben kreuzweise festziehen und die Montage ist damit erledigt.

*Kühlleistung/Lautstärke:*

Der für die meisten sicherlich interessanteste Teil dieses Reviews.
Als Testsystem kommt folgender Rechner zum Einsatz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 (gekühlt von einem Thermalright IFX-14 auf 3,6Ghz bei Standardvcore)
- Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R Mainboard
- 2x 2GB G.Skill 4GBPQ
- Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium
- Western Digital WD6400AAKS im Scythe Quiet Drive
- Enermax Pro82+ 425W
- Sharkoon Rebel 9 Econonmy mit folgenden Gehäuselüftern:
- in der Front unten ein Scythe SlipStream 800 upm, darüber ein weiterer SlipStream mit 500 upm
- am Heck auf Höhe des IFX-14 ein Scythe Slipstream 800 upm
- in der Seitenwand, direkt auf Höhe der Grafikkarte ein Scyhte SlipStream mit 500 upm, welcher die warme Luft herausbefördert.

Anzumerken zum Luftstrom ist, dass keinerlei Hindernisse hinter den Front-Gehäuselüftern sitzen, da die Festplatte ganz oben im Gehäuse unterhalb des DVD Laufwerkes sitzt. Ideale Bedingungen also für eine effektive Gehäuse- und Grafikkartenkühlung.

Weiterhin anzumerken ist die Verwendung von Arctic Silver 5 Wärmeleitpaste auf dem Accelero anstatt der bereits aufgetragenen MX-2 aus oben genannten Gründen.

Getestet wird bei 20°C Zimmertemperatur und folgender Software: Furmark 1.6.5.. Eingestellt sind 1280x1024 mit 16x MSAA. Last-Tests liefen jeweils 10 Minuten lang. Gemessen mit GPU-Z 0.3.2.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Leerlauf kann sich der Accelero bei automatisch gesteuerter Lüfterdrehzahl um 5°C nach unten absetzten. Dies ist nicht weiter wichtig, aber die Tatsache, dass der Accelero deutlich leiser ist als der Originalkühler, ist sehrwohl wichtig. Ich habe leider kein Messequipment für die Lautstärke, aber den Accelero höre ich nicht aus meinem System heraus, den Originalkühler jedoch deutlich.
Bei maximaler Drehzahl kann der Originalkühler etwas Boden gutmachen, der Accelero liegt hier nur noch mit 2°C vorn. Jedoch bei absolut inakzeptabler Geräuschkulisse beim Originalkühler. Den Accelero kann man nun leicht aus dem System heraushören, aber keinesfalls störend. Dank der offenen Bauweise und den drei 92 mm Lüftern kann sich der Accelero auch bei den Ambient-Temperaturen um 5 bzw. 1°C absetzen.

---




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter Last zeigt der Accelero dann endgültig seine brachiale Kühlleistung. Ganze 22°C kühler bleibt die GT200b GPU bei automatisch geregelter Lüfterdrehzahl. Das sind beim Accelero wie auch im Leerlauf 40% (ca. 1450 upm). Der Originalkühler jedoch dreht auf 69% (ca. 2270 upm) auf und ist nun im Gegensatz zum Accelero deutlich zu hören. Und auch unter Last kommen die drei 92 mm Lüfter zum Vorteil, der Accelero erreicht um 9°C bessere Ambient-Temperaturen als der Originalkühler.
Bei maximaler Drehzahl schrumpft der VOrsprung vom Accelero auf eine Differenz von 15°C. Dies ist aber immer noch ein sehr guter Wert, wenn man bedenkt, dass man den Accelero kaum aus dem System heraushört, der Originalkühler jedoch unerträglich laut ist. Bei den Ambient Temperaturen auf maximaler Drehzahl behält der Accelero seinen 9°C Vorsprung.

Insgesamt gesehen eine sehr gute Kühlleistung, auch wenn in meinem Fall keine vom Hersteller versprochenen 31°C Differenz erreicht wurden. Dazu muss man fairerweise sagen, dass Arctic Cooling mit einer GTX 280 und ich mit einer GTX 285 getestet haben.

*Fazit:*

Der Accelero XTREME GTX 280 ist ein sehr solider Kühler mit ausgezeichneter Kühlleistung bei sehr niedriger Geräuschkulisse. Er ist gut verarbeitet und die Montage gestaltet sich relativ unkompliziert. Grobe Schnitzer erlaubt er sich nur beim Lieferumfang, denn wenn man ihn als GTX 285 und GTX 260 55nm kompatibel im Internet bewirbt, dann erwartet man auch ein Komplettset. Im gleichen Atemzug muss ich ebenfalls die Anleitung kritisieren, die in keinster Weise auf die Monatgebesonderheiten für die GTX 285 eingeht. Nichtsdestotrotz kann ich den Kühler für alle Übertakter aber auch Silent-Liebhaber wärmstens empfehlen. Zu erwerben ist er momentan für knapp 38€ (Hardwareluxx Preisvergleich - powered by Geizhals), was für einen High End Kühler durchaus günstig ist, wenn man von den fehlenden Kühlkörpern für die zwei oben genannten Karten absieht.


----------



## El-Hanfo (22. März 2009)

Guter geschrieben und gutes Ergebnis 
Besser wäre es nur, wenn du alle Bilder hier hochladen würdest.

MfG


----------



## TM30 (22. März 2009)

Das mache ich noch!


----------



## »EraZeR« (22. März 2009)

Verstehe immer nicht, warum alle das bei irgendwelchen anderen Bilderupload Diensten hochladen, dauert doch voll lange und ist umständlich für uns Leser . Ansonsten schöne Review!


----------



## TM30 (22. März 2009)

Nöö im Gegenteil, Abload.de ist viel komfortabler, gerade was Thumbnails und das einbinden im Text angeht. Ich hab mir hier das Tutorial zum Bilder einbinden angesehen... ganz schön kompliziert und aufwendig! Naja seis drum


----------



## eVoX (22. März 2009)

Super gemacht, werde den wohl für meine GTX280 kaufen.


----------



## rabensang (22. März 2009)

So stehst mit in meiner Liste (ist noch nicht vollständig): http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...ck-reviews-user-leser-und-communitytests.html

Schöner Test!


----------



## TM30 (23. März 2009)

So ich habe die Bilder jetzt über Thumbs direkt zu PCGH verlinkt, soviele wie möglich. Leider kann ich nicht mehr Dateien hier anhängen, deshalb bleiben die Bilder von der Montage nur Textlinks.


----------



## naglfar149 (29. März 2009)

Der Kühler läuft bei mir jetzt eine Woche. Lautstärke und Kühlleistung sind top. Leider sind trotz sorgfältigster Reinigung der Flächen die Wärmeleitpads der Spannungswandler und ein Ramkühler wieder runtergekommen. Ich die Teile erstmal mit Abstandshalter fixiert. 

Trotzdem: Klare Kaufempfehlung! der Kühler läuft lüftergesteuert immer mit 40% - höchste Temp. bei 3DMark 06 = 69 Grad C


----------



## snake1125 (7. April 2009)

Also das Problem mit dem sich lösenden Spannungswandlerkühler hatte ich bei meiner Zotac GTX 280 AMP! Edition auch. Musste mich dann für eine alternative Klebemethode entscheiden...

Was auffällt sind bei meiner Karte die Spannungswandler-Temperaturen.
Ich habe die Karte auf 1,11 Volt undervolted. trotzdem werden die Wandler laut GPU-Z unter voller Belastung 130-135 Grad heiß.

Ist das normal oder gefährdet das meine Karte? 
Die Karte läuft ansonsten stabil, bei den 4870er Karten sollen die Wandler ja nur bis 125 Grad zugelassen sein.


----------



## Fabian (7. April 2009)

Schöner Test,

wäre aber schön wenn du sie hier hochladen und dierekt einbinden würdest.


----------



## TM30 (7. April 2009)

ich habe doch bereits geschrieben, dass ich die maximale anzahl an hochzuladender Bilder erreicht habe. Deshalb sind die Bilder von der Montage nur als textlink verfügbar.


----------



## rabensang (8. April 2009)

Füg die restliche Bilder doch in irgendein Post von dir im Thread ein und verlink sie dann.


----------



## TM30 (8. April 2009)

ah okay danke, soweit hab ich nicht mitgedacht... hehe.

wird gleich erledigt.

edit: hmm das geht auch nicht... steht nur anhang xxxx da statt dem thumbnail. liegt wohl daran dass die bilder in einem anderen post hochgeladen wurden.

man man man ist das blöd gelöst mit dem bilderupload hier in dem forum. warum gibt es keine whitelist für alle imagehoster, da wäre das problem mit dem hotlinking gelöst. nur imagehoster zulassen und fertig.

aber so bleibts einfach nur total umständlich.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (8. April 2009)

Sehr schöner Review und super Ergebnisse !
Sag mal mit welcher 260 GTX 55nm hast du den Lüfter getestet ? Bzw was genau sollte man beachten wenn man sich diesen Kühler kaufen will ? 
Für eine Antwort wäre ich dir sehr dankbar !

Mfg Micha


----------



## SilentKilla (8. April 2009)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Review und super Ergebnisse !
> Sag mal mit welcher 260 GTX 55nm hast du den Lüfter getestet ? Bzw was genau sollte man beachten wenn man sich diesen Kühler kaufen will ?
> Für eine Antwort wäre ich dir sehr dankbar !
> 
> Mfg Micha



Er hat mit einer GTX 285 getestet. 

Schönes Review. Ich hab das Ding ja selbst und bin wegen der fehlenden Kompatibilität zur GTX 285 fast verzweifelt. Da die RAM-Bausteine keine Kühlung brauchen, habe ich die Kühlkörper, die dafür vorgesehen waren, zurechtgebrochen und auf die SpaWas geklebt. Die haben es nämlich mehr nötig.


----------



## dune (8. April 2009)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Review und super Ergebnisse !
> Sag mal mit welcher 260 GTX 55nm hast du den Lüfter getestet ? Bzw was genau sollte man beachten wenn man sich diesen Kühler kaufen will ?
> Für eine Antwort wäre ich dir sehr dankbar !
> 
> Mfg Micha


Bei meiner 260er von Zotac (AMP-Edition) musste ich am Ende von vier Lamellen ein Stück (ca. 1 cm lang und 2 mm tief) abschneiden, da die Karte ansonsten mit dem TV-Out-Anschluss kollidiert und kein Kontakt zur GPU hergestellt werden kann.
Die fehlenden Spawa- und RAM-Kühler habe ich mithilfe von Scythe VGA-Kühlkörpern gelöst. Die kleinen Dinger, die dabei sind, passen gut, aber nicht exakt auf die Spawas. Als Alternative gibt es ja jetzt das Thermalright-Kit für die 55nm-Version. Das passt dann wahrscheinlich besser.
Wenn ich ein vernünftiges Foto von dem o.g. Problemchen hinkriege, reiche ich das nach.


----------



## kc1992 (8. April 2009)

Sehr schönes, ausführliches und super veranschaulichtes Review!
Ich werde mir den Accelero Xtreme für meine GTX 280 wohl auch in nächster Zeit zulegen 
Danke!
kc1992


----------



## Micha-Stylez (9. April 2009)

dune schrieb:


> Bei meiner 260er von Zotac (AMP-Edition) musste ich am Ende von vier Lamellen ein Stück (ca. 1 cm lang und 2 mm tief) abschneiden, da die Karte ansonsten mit dem TV-Out-Anschluss kollidiert und kein Kontakt zur GPU hergestellt werden kann.
> Die fehlenden Spawa- und RAM-Kühler habe ich mithilfe von Scythe VGA-Kühlkörpern gelöst. Die kleinen Dinger, die dabei sind, passen gut, aber nicht exakt auf die Spawas. Als Alternative gibt es ja jetzt das Thermalright-Kit für die 55nm-Version. Das passt dann wahrscheinlich besser.
> Wenn ich ein vernünftiges Foto von dem o.g. Problemchen hinkriege, reiche ich das nach.



Ein Pic wäre ma richtig cool !
Durch diesen review bin ich auch am überlegen ob ich mir diesen Kühler wohl kaufen werde !
Wie ist denn das mit dem OC verhalten ? Waren nach dem Kühler Wechsel noch ein paar Mhz mehr drin ?
Leider ist der Kühler nirgends lieferbar 

Mfg Micha


----------



## Cornholio (9. April 2009)

@TM30: Wo hast du den Kühler gekauft? Ich wollte mir diesen Grafikkartenkühler schon seit der Vorstellung zulegen, aber leider ist er nirgendwo verfügbar.

mfG


----------



## Biosman (9. April 2009)

Jo immoment nirgens zu bekommen, nur bei Ebay


----------



## dune (9. April 2009)

So, wie versprochen, das Bild von der Problemstelle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Besser ging es leider nicht. Alles andere wurde unscharf.
Jedenfalls geht es um die vier Lamellen ganz links, die zusammengedrückt sind. Diese stoßen an das Gehäuse des TV-Out-Anschlusses. Vermutlich ist der Kühler auch deshalb nirgends erhältlich 

Und das ist das Bild der Karte mit den zusätzlichen Scythe-Kühlkörpern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz rechts fehlt ein Kühlbaustein. Davon habe ich allerdings kein Foto.

Und weil es quer durch's Internet Berichte darüber gibt, dass die Kühlkörper abfallen: Kann nichts dergleichen berichten. Habe die RAMs und Spawas gründlichst mit einem Radiergummi bearbeitet und die Kühlkörper halten seit dem ersten Kontakt bombenfest.

Ich kann den Kühler jedenfalls sehr empfehlen. Läuft bei mir bei 20% und die Grafikkarte wird nicht wärmer als 55° unter Furmark. Spawa-Temperaturen kann ich leider nicht auslesen. Deshalb auch kein Vorher/Nachher-Vergleich möglich.
Zum OC-Verhalten kann ich mich auch nicht äußern. Sehe derzeit keinen Sinn darin, die Karte zu übertakten 

Ich würde den Kühler jedenfalls immer wieder kaufen.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (10. April 2009)

Danke für die Bilder 

Solange es nur so ein paar Lamellen sind ist das ja kein großes Prob !

Viel schlimmer ist , der Kühler ist überhaupt nicht lieferbar egal wo , selbst bei Ebay nichts mehr , kann doch nicht sein 

Mfg Micha


----------



## Biosman (11. April 2009)

omg das stimmt ja wirklich, alle bei Ebay weg o.O da waren noch 3 - 5 stück oder so^^


----------



## WaldemarE (11. April 2009)

hab meinen hier gekauft 
nVidia Geforce GTX (Leise Grafikkartenkühler für Geforce GTX Grafikkarten)/ PCSilent Online-Shop

is bei mir um die ecke


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. April 2009)

Schönen Review 

Ich bin am überlegen mir auch einen zu hohlen für meine GTX 285.

Noch mal zusammengefasst. Für eine GTX 285 sollte man auf jeden Fall noch extra Kühlkörper für SpaWas & Vram besorgen und muss den rahmen um die GPU entfernen!?

Sonst noch Einschränkungen die ich jetzt überlesen hab?

Kann wer eine Empfehlung für extra Kühlkörper geben?


----------



## Biosman (11. April 2009)

Ich will das teil auch haben  wenn es nur zu kaufen wäre!^^ 

Naja ich hoffe next week is da was zu machen!


----------



## Biosman (11. April 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Schönen Review
> 
> Ich bin am überlegen mir auch einen zu hohlen für meine GTX 285. Jute Idee
> 
> ...



Caseking.de » VGA/RAM/CHIP » Alle RAM-Kühler » Zalman VGA-Ram Heatsinks ZM-RHS1

Wenn ich mich nicht Irre sogar die gleichen wie im review.

MfG


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. April 2009)

Danke Biosman 

Dann muss das teil jetzt nur wieder verfügbar werden xD


----------



## Biosman (11. April 2009)

jo das hoffe ich doch^^ will auch einen


----------



## Xarife (12. April 2009)

Wie SLI fähig ist denn die Karte noch? 3way oder nur normales SLI? Wenn 3way möglich wäre, dann müsst der Kühler ja genau so groß sein wie der Referenzkühler und das scheint mir nicht der Fall zu sein oder? 

Ist zwar nicht wirklich wichtig, interessiert mich aber trozdem


----------



## Micha-Stylez (12. April 2009)

Wird echt ma Zeit das der Verfügbar wird ich will auch einen haben ! 

Mit diesem Kühler wirde denke ich kein Triple SLI möglich sein ! Soweit ich gelesen und gesehen habe nimmt der Kühler 3 Slot´s ein ! Also noch ein kleines Stück mehr als der normale Kühler !

Mfg Micha


----------



## dungeon192 (13. April 2009)

möglich ist es denn noch, man kann die 3 Lüfter auch ablassen wodurch dann ein 3 Way SLI Sys. machbar ist. In diesem Fall würde ich meinen 25cm Lüfter den ich an der Seitenwand meines Gehäuses habe wieder in betrieb nehmen.


----------



## Aley (13. April 2009)

Huhu wie siehts denn mit dem OC aus? Hat sich mit der neuen Kühlung was verbessert?

PS: Guter Test


----------



## TM30 (14. April 2009)

wie gesagt, OC Tests kommen noch 
Hab aber dann leider keine vergleichswerte zum Originalkühler.


----------



## Aley (14. April 2009)

okay gut...
Ich werde mir diesen Kühler denk ich mal auch zulegen weil der G200(b) Chip von nvidia sehr Temp empfindlich is...
Hab vor meine Karte ma 2x 120mm lüfter gepappt um den neuen Kühler mal zu simulieren 
Hab ne Leadtek Extreme+ GTX260 55nm

vorher war Max 756/1476 drin bei offenem Gehäuse und 100% Lüfter
jetz sinds 774/1566 die Stabil Laufen 

PS: Bei 55% sinds 702/1404

Aber der Kühler is schon länger als die Karte selbs so wie das auf den Bildern aussieht...
Meine Karte passt so schon milimieter genau ins gehäuse noch mehr platz da muss ich mir was einfallen lassn


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. April 2009)

Hab gerad einen bei ARLT bestellt  ARLT Computer Produkte GmbH


----------



## Micha-Stylez (15. April 2009)

Ja weil dort steht Lieferzeit 2-4 Tage ne ?Habe ich auch !

Allerdings habe ich nun schon von 3 weiteren Händlern den 22.04 als genauen Liefertermin bekommen also denke ich mal das ARLT auch dann erst die Kühler bekommt !

Hab gerad noch mit ARLT telefoniert , ich bekomm heute im Laufe des Tages eine E-mail mit Info´s, der nette Herr meinte die Ware wäre überfällig und die würden stündlich auf Wareneingang warten ! Ma sehen was bei rauskommt !

Edit : Soeben eine E-Mail von ARLT bekommen mit folgendem Inhalt :

"Sehr geehrter Kunde,

der von Ihnen bestellte/angefragte Artikel ist zur  Zeit nicht
lieferbar.

Leider können wir Ihnen im Moment keinen genauen  Liefertermin nennen.



Für weitere Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne  zur Verfügung und verbleiben

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

ARLT - Team "


Mfg Micha


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. April 2009)

hmmm, naja, ich denke so bald welche da sind bekomm ich einen xD
Hab schon überwiesen.

Kann ja nicht mehr so lang dauern... *hoff*


----------



## Micha-Stylez (15. April 2009)

Habe ich auch schon , jetzt bleibt nur noch hoffen das er wirklich bald lieferbar ist !!!!

Mfg Micha


----------



## PBJ (22. April 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Hab gerad einen bei ARLT bestellt  ARLT Computer Produkte GmbH



Erzählst Du mal, wie die Montage, auch mit den extra Heatsinks gelaufen ist? Bin auch am überlegen eine GTX285 damit zu entfeuern!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. April 2009)

PBJ schrieb:


> Erzählst Du mal, wie die Montage, auch mit den extra Heatsinks gelaufen ist? Bin auch am überlegen eine GTX285 damit zu entfeuern!




Mach ich 

Heatsinks hab ich schon da, nur der Kühler lässt auf sich warten


----------



## PBJ (23. April 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Mach ich
> 
> Heatsinks hab ich schon da, nur der Kühler lässt auf sich warten



Super! 
Yo, hab' den thread gefunden..  
Wäre toll, wenn Du ein paar Fotos machen würdest.. Wer weiss, vielleicht gar ein kleines Ergänzungs [How To] !?


----------



## KINGPIN (27. April 2009)

SILENT hin oder her für was soll ich 38€ ausgeben wenn die spannungswandler dennoch pfeifen 



ich hab ne evga gtx 285 ftw für 430€ und das ding nervt wie sau


----------



## WaldemarE (28. April 2009)

hab da ma ne fräge 
bei meinem Accelero XTREME GTX 280 klebt das dumme blech auf der graka (GTX280) nicht mehr so toll. 
nun wollt ich wissen ob ich statt der platte dies hier benutzen könnte???

Enzotech Speicherkühler (Enzotech Speicherkühler, pures Kupfer, Grafikkarten-Speicher-Kühler, BGA-Kühler)/ PCSilent Online-Shop

oder doch diese

Enzotech Speicherkühler, flach (Enzotech Speicherkühler, pures Kupfer, Grafikkarten-Speicher-Kühler, BGA-Kühler)/ PCSilent Online-Shop


----------



## KINGPIN (29. April 2009)

SILENT hin oder her für was soll ich 38€ ausgeben wenn die spannungswandler dennoch pfeifen 



ich hab ne evga gtx 285 ftw für 430€ und das ding nervt wie sau


----------



## schmimo62 (5. Mai 2009)

@WaldemarE

Ich habe das gleiche Problem wie Du. Werde es wohl auch mit den Enzotech probieren.
Bei guter Gehäusebelüftung (Frontlüfter direkt auf die Karte) sollte es vielleicht sogar besser 
funktionieren. Die Karte selber gibt ja auch die Wärme nach oben auf die große Fläche des Kühlblechs ab und heizt das zusätzlich mit auf!

Hast Du auch so  hohe Temps bei den Spawas? Bei mir liegen die selbst bei 60% Lüfterumdrehung
bei 127°C!!!


----------



## WaldemarE (5. Mai 2009)

wie hast du die temps denn aus gelesen???
mit GPU-Z???
laut everest haben die 53°C


----------



## schmimo62 (5. Mai 2009)

Ja mit GPU-Z.
Muß aber auch zugeben das ich nicht mehr weiß wie die mit dem Referenzlüfter aussahen.
Jetzt bin ich schon am überlegen das Kühlblech der Spawas durch einzelne Speicherkühler zu ersetzen. Denke das die dicken Pads die dabei waren mehr isolieren als Kühlung bringen.


----------



## freshprince2002 (8. Mai 2009)

Habe gestern meine GTX285 bekommen. Musste aber leider erst jetzt erfahren, dass der Lüfter sich nicht unter 40% regeln lässt.

Ich habe allerdings Zweifel, dass der Accelero bei den 40% immer noch "deutlich leiser" sein soll als der Standard-Kühler. Schließlich drehen die Lüfter des Acceleros dabei ja auch mit ~1400RPM und es sind dabei ja auch noch 3 Lüfter.
Ich hatte zuvor auf meiner 8800GTS bereits einen Accelero Xtreme und dessen Lüfter waren dann doch sehr laut, erst unter 15% waren die leise. Daher bin ich etwas skeptisch jetzt...

Kann mir einer versichern, dass der Accelero GTX bei 40% wirklich deutlich leiser ist als der Standard-Kühler einer GTX285?


----------



## schmimo62 (11. Mai 2009)

Bei 40% hörst Du fast keinen Unterschied. Event. ist der Accelero ein wenig leiser. (wenn Du die  Gehäuselüfter und dazu den Cpu-Lüfter nimmst hörst Du eh nichts von dem Kühler).
Den Accelero hörst Du erst ab ca. 60-70% heraus. Den Standard-Kühler hingegen nimmst Du schon ab 50% sehr deutlich war. Das Geräusch der Lüfter des Accelero ist sowieso eher dumpf als das hochtourige sausen des Standard Kühlers.


----------



## drinker (12. Mai 2009)

habe das gleich problem wie schmimo62: meine spawas werden extrem heiß ... bei 105 grad celsius breche ich sämtliche games etc ab... nach wenigen minuten!


habe eine 65nm gtx mit dem xtreme drauf. gpu temperatur ist wunderbar, nur eben die spawas sind extrem heiß. hat einer mal die lösung mit passiv-kühlern auf den spawas ausprobiert?! es muss doch eine möglichkeit geben, die spawas irgendwie kühl zu halten...!


----------



## schmimo62 (19. Mai 2009)

SO!
Habe das Problem mit den Temepraturen der Spawas in den Griff bekommen.
Einige werden jetzt vielleicht sagen: "Na der hat ja nen Schuss!"
Ich haben mit den Thermalright HR-03 GTX Kühler bestellt. Habe dann nur das Spawa-Kühlblech 
von dem Thermalright genommen und das Kühlblech auf der Rückseite der Karte durch die Kühlkörper von Thermalright ausgetauscht. 
Und siehe da: Statt 127°C der Spawas nur noch 95° unter Last.
Eine sehr teure Kühlmethode, aber funzt!


----------



## valllar (25. Mai 2009)

Zwar wurde das Thema SLI angesprochen, aber es ist mir immer noch nicht klar, wie es damit aussieht... 

1. Nimmt der Kühler genau 3 Slots in Anspruch oder etwa weniger oder mehr? Leider auf den Bilder nicht zu sehen. 
Wenn es etwa mehr als 3 Slots dann kann man SLI vergessen. Zwar kann man die Lüfter abmachen, aber dann wird die Kühlung eine echte Herausforderung. 

2. Nimmt der Kühler ohne Lüfter wirklich nur 2 Slots? 

Es ist echt blöd. Ich habe jetzt ein 3waySLI-Mobo. Ich hätte gern diese Kühlung, muss aber praktisch auf SLI verzichten, weil es nix mehr reinpasst. Es gibt auch Mobos mit zwei PCIe Slots mit 2 Slots dazwischen. Ich würde dann mein Mobo tauschen, wenn der Kühler mit 3 Slots sicher auskommt. Ist 54mm die gesamte Höhe (Tiefe, Breite) der Karte? Ist ein Slot etwa 0,8" breit? Dann würde wahrscheinlich knapp reinpassen oder? 

P.S. Ich verstehe nicht, warum Hersteller so wenig Information zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## mayo (28. Mai 2009)

schau mal hier, da gibts Angaben in cm!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (28. Mai 2009)

valllar schrieb:


> Zwar wurde das Thema SLI angesprochen, aber es ist mir immer noch nicht klar, wie es damit aussieht...
> 
> 1. Nimmt der Kühler genau 3 Slots in Anspruch oder etwa weniger oder mehr? Leider auf den Bilder nicht zu sehen.
> Wenn es etwa mehr als 3 Slots dann kann man SLI vergessen. Zwar kann man die Lüfter abmachen, aber dann wird die Kühlung eine echte Herausforderung.
> ...




Hab meinen gerade eben montiert. Die Karte mit dem Kühler nimmt schon ~3slots ein. Ein ganz klein wenig weniger, aber der slot ist nicht mehr zu benutzen!!!
Am Abend folgen noch Bilder die ich fleißig gemacht hab 
Der umbau war aber kniffliger als gedacht


----------



## PBJ (28. Mai 2009)

Eijeijei, da bin ich gespannt!


----------



## drinker (7. Juni 2009)

haben folgenden text schon in mehreren foren gepostet, hoffe es hilft auch hier dem ein oder anderen weiter, der probleme mit den spawa-temps mit dem accelero xtreme gtx 280 hat. ich besitzte eine 260er, 216 alus.


nachdem ich ungeduldig und nach wie vor unzufrieden mit den spawa-temps war, habe ich wieder ein bisschen rumgefummelt...


jetzt kommt der hammer:

habe die weiße orignalwärmeleitmasse der gtx260 (die weiße masse mit
den feinen fasern, überall beim 1.maligen öffnen zu finden gewesen)
großzügig auf die spawas geklebt. dann die zuvor zurecht gesägte
original spawa-heatsink draufgematscht und festgeschraubt.

die spawa temps sind nun bei 75/76/74 +- 1-2°C (crysis) | vorher gingen sie auf über 90°C.


Edit: die Backplate ist auch die originale + verschraubt - und nicht die billige von accelero!


weiß nicht, woraus diese wärmeleitmasse besteht aber in verbindung mit
der original heatsink (zurechtgesägt), verschraubt mit der original backplate und dem accelero-lüfter, habe ich endlich
eine kombination gefunden, die wirklich funktioniert!!!


----------



## mayo (8. Juni 2009)

Die hohe Temperatur der Spawas kommt daher, weil die mitgelieferten Wärmeleitpads so extrem dick sind. Besser wäre eine Kühlplatte mit nach unten abgesetzten Flächen und nur diesen ganz flachen Wärmeleitfolien!

Ich hab das Prob auch, unter Furmark gehts auf 115° (gtx269@65nm@216s). beim zocken bis an die 90°. 

Habe bisher keine adäquate Lösung gefunden, bis auf die Lüfter auf ~83% laufen zu lassen. Das führt aber den Vorteil des Accelero wieder  ab Absurdum. Jetzt ist er deutlich rauszuhören. Zwar tiefer als der original Quirl aber deutlich hörbar.

Da muss eine Lösung her...


----------



## GF3lla (8. Juni 2009)

Naja 115 Grad im extrem test, in einem weiter oben verlinkten Artikel stand doch das die Dinger bis zu 140 Grad heiss werden dürfen.
Na bin ja mal gespannt, hoffe meiner kommt noch diese Woche, bevor es wieder richtig heiss draußen wird und dieser Standartlüfter der 280 mich wieder anschreit.


----------



## Alche (9. Juni 2009)

Ich habe den Accelero zwar nicht überlege mir aber ihn mir zuzulegen, deshalb hab ich wegen der zu heißen spawas nach ner alternative zu der standart platte umgesehen und hab das hier gefunden: Enzotech-Mos-C1. Die hat jemand im amerikanischen EVGA Forum empfohlen.


----------



## Cornholio (9. Juni 2009)

Alche schrieb:


> Ich habe den Accelero zwar nicht überlege mir aber ihn mir zuzulegen, deshalb hab ich wegen der zu heißen spawas nach ner alternative zu der standart platte umgesehen und hab das hier gefunden: Enzotech-Mos-C1. Die hat jemand im amerikanischen EVGA Forum empfohlen.



Also ich zweifel sehr stark an, dass diese Mosfet-Kühler mit dem Kühlkörper des Arctic Cooling Accelero GTX 280 kompatibel ist...


----------



## ole88 (9. Juni 2009)

gibts sowas auch für ne hd 4870?
schöner test übrigens gefällt mir


----------



## mayo (9. Juni 2009)

Cornholio schrieb:


> Also ich zweifel sehr stark an, dass diese Mosfet-Kühler mit dem Kühlkörper des Arctic Cooling Accelero GTX 280 kompatibel ist...



Das könnte ein guter Tipp sein!
Warum sollten die Mosfets inkompatible sein?? Hab grad keinen Plan wieviel Platz zwischen PCB und dem Kühlrippen des Accelero ist. Sollten aber doch mehr als 12mm sein, oder nicht?


----------



## Cornholio (9. Juni 2009)

mayo schrieb:


> Das könnte ein guter Tipp sein!
> Warum sollten die Mosfets inkompatible sein?? Hab grad keinen Plan wieviel Platz zwischen PCB und dem Kühlrippen des Accelero ist. Sollten aber doch mehr als 12mm sein, oder nicht?



Ich habe mich mal genauer diesbezüglich erkundigt und bin zum Ergebnis gekommen, dass ich mit meiner ersten Annahme falsch liege. Laut Caseking sind die Mosfet-Kühler von Enzotech 12mm hoch. Dem Bauplan des Arctic Cooling Accelero GTX 280 zu Folge ist aber ungefähr 13,5mm Platz im Bereich der Mosfets, daher müsste es passen 

http://www.arctic-cooling.com/catalog/images/height_restr_GTX280.pdf


----------



## bofri (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe die enzotech mosfet kühler auf meiner gtx 280 und dem arctic cooling kühler ausprobiert.
damit sie passen müssen die enzotech kühler etwas gekürzt werden.
und wirklich lohnen tun sich die dinger auch nicht, die spawas bleiben zwar 10 bis 15° kühler als mit dem blech von ac, das sind aber dann immernoch fast 110°.
richtig in den griff hab ich die temperaturen erst mit dem spawa kühlblech des originalkühlers bekommen. jetzt geht die temp selten über 90° auch bei voller spannung von 1.19 volt und max oc. dafür muss man zwar den original kühler opfern, meiner meinung nach hat es sich aber gelohnt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drinker (10. Juni 2009)

kanns auch nur empfehlen mit dem stock heatsink!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...g-accelero-xtreme-gtx-280-a-6.html#post838501


----------



## mayo (11. Juni 2009)

tja, dann muss wohl morgen (heute) erstmal gesägt werden


----------



## snapstar123 (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute habe mal eine Frage zu dem Kühler für die 280GTX. Habe gehört das die Wärmeleitpads für die Speicher usw. nichts richtig halten und bei vielen abfallen, deshalb wollte ich mal Fragen ob das stimmt und wenn ja von welcher Firma würdet ihr mir die Wärmeleitpads empfehlen, da ich ihn mir in kürze anschaffen will und dann hab ich keine lust da Stunden lang den Kühler zu montieren. Hoffe ihr könnt mir Helfen, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. Juni 2009)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute habe mal eine Frage zu dem Kühler für die 280GTX. Habe gehört das die Wärmeleitpads für die Speicher usw. nichts richtig halten und bei vielen abfallen, deshalb wollte ich mal Fragen ob das stimmt und wenn ja von welcher Firma würdet ihr mir die Wärmeleitpads empfehlen, da ich ihn mir in kürze anschaffen will und dann hab ich keine lust da Stunden lang den Kühler zu montieren. Hoffe ihr könnt mir Helfen, Mfg Snapstar



Also bei mir ist bis jetzt noch nichts abgefallen, aber für eine GTX 285 brauchst du noch zusätzliche Kühlkörper, weil die Platte leider nicht passt die dabei ist. Die passt leider nur bei GTX 280ern im Referenz Design!


----------



## dune (19. Juni 2009)

Habe den Kühler jetzt auch schon seit Release in Betrieb und bei mir ist auch noch kein einziger Kühlkörper abgefallen. Wichtig ist wirklich, dass man die Speicherbausteine gründlich mit dem Radiergummi, wie in der Anleitung empfohlen, reinigt.


----------



## snapstar123 (19. Juni 2009)

O.K. Dann Danke ich euch für die Info, dann müsste bei mir ja alles glatt geheh habe ja eine 280GTX im Referenzdesing. Ja da freue ich mich schon endlich weniger Lärm und mehr Takt aus der Graka rausholen. Also danke ich nochmal, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## GF3lla (23. Juni 2009)

Selbst klebender Bullshit, wer Interesse hat:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200355818280


----------



## Micha-Stylez (25. Juni 2009)

So ich habe heute auf meine 275er den Xtreme gebaut und möchte gern ein paar Sachen dazu sagen !

Als erstes muss ich sagen das die Temps sehr sehr sehr geil sind Und diesen Kühler kann man wirklich leise nennen!

Allerdings hatte ich beim Einbau ein paar Schwierigkeiten die ich euch nicht vorenthalten will !

Das schlimmste an der ganze Sache :

Der Kühlblock für den NVIO Chip passte absolut nicht , siehe Bilder !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf diesem Bild erkennt man ganz gut warum er nicht passt ---->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gelöst habe ich das ganze dann so ----->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war die einfachste und beste Lösung meiner Meinung nach und funktioniert Einwandfrei 

Zum Glück hatte mir der nette Pc Shop hier vor Ort die kompletten Ram Kühler von einem Accelero überlassen und somit hatte ich genug kleine Kühlkörper hier!Hätte ich die nicht hier gehabt wäre der Umbau wohl nichts geworden! Alles in allem bin ich sehr zufrieden vor allem mit dem Temps !

Hier ein Vergleich --->

@40%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@100%




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich musste ich auch ein paar Kühlrippen zurecht schneiden wegen dem Tv-Out Ausgang an der Grafikkarte , das war allerdings das kleinste Problem 


So das war mein Senf zu dem Kühler!

Mfg Micha


----------



## snapstar123 (25. Juni 2009)

Also heute ist mein Kühler für die Graka angekommen und ich wahr überwältigt was für ein riesen Monster das ist da könnte man denken das sei schon die Graka. Mal schauen wie Morgen die Montage verläuft, habe ja eine normale 280GTX im Referenzdesing von XFX ich glaube da dürfte es zu keinerlei komplikationen kommen und hier noch ein paar Screens und Morgen das Fertige produkt, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## snapstar123 (25. Juni 2009)

drinker schrieb:


> haben folgenden text schon in mehreren foren gepostet, hoffe es hilft auch hier dem ein oder anderen weiter, der probleme mit den spawa-temps mit dem accelero xtreme gtx 280 hat. ich besitzte eine 260er, 216 alus.
> 
> 
> nachdem ich ungeduldig und nach wie vor unzufrieden mit den spawa-temps war, habe ich wieder ein bisschen rumgefummelt...
> ...



Habe mir heute denn Kühler zu gelegt und werde ihn Morgen Montieren.
jetzt habe ich das mit den Spawas gelesen und wie du es gemacht hast. Wollte mal Fragen ob du vieleicht ein paar Screens dazu hochladen kanst.
Hast du zu der Wärmeleitpaste vom Reverenzkühler verwendet und denn Kühler für die Spawas Montiert, dazu meine Frage hast du dazu noch von AC die Wärmeleitpads auch mit Montiert oder nur das weise vom Referenzkühler. Währe über eine Antwort erfreut denn ich möchte ja denn Küler umbedingt testen, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Lexx (25. Juni 2009)

Snapstar: auf welche Karte verbaust du den.. ?

Hab ihn gestern auf eine Palit GTX 260 montiert.
Ersten sieht da die Region um die SpaWas ganz anders aus, 
aufgeräumter und alles in Reih und Glied, und 
zweitens ist da auf der Palit schon ein Kühler auf den SpaWas drauf.

Tipp: VOR dem Kauf die Karte zerlegen und nachrecherchieren, 
welche Teile du noch zusätzlich brauchst.

Bei meinem Modell des AC war der Packungsinhalt nämlich 
NICHT ident zu der Beschreibung und den Bildern. 
Hab aber auch nicht alles gebraucht und gefehlt hat auch nichts.

Was aber ein ausgesprochen weiser Tipp des Reviewschreibers ist: 
die Zalman RHS1-Klebekühler für die Speicher gleich mitzunehmen 
(blieben mir 3 übrig).

Und noch ein Wort zum Kühler selbst: unglaublich.

Originalkühler mit Standardtakt 625/1350/1107: 
nach 4 Minuten Furmark gleich 90° plus und weiter steigend, 
hab dann abgebrochen.

AC Acc und Takte 738/1512/1262: 
nach 40 Minuten Furmark maximal 57° und dabei NICHT HÖRBAR.


----------



## snapstar123 (25. Juni 2009)

Lexx schrieb:


> Snapstar: auf welche Karte verbaust du den.. ?
> 
> Hab ihn gestern auf eine Palit GTX 260 montiert.
> Ersten sieht da die Region um die SpaWas ganz anders aus,
> ...



Das sieht doch schon mal gut aus mit dem Tackt und der Lautstärke.
Habe eine XFX 280GTX im normalen Referenzdesing und keine Übertacktete eine Normale 280GTX von XFX, MFG Snapstar


----------



## Lexx (25. Juni 2009)

Nachtrag an Snapstar: und mach dir ein Bild von den Räumlichkeiten hinter der Grafikkarte.

Der ist wirklich sehr lange, 29 cm, big dick sozusagen.. 
Und braucht inklusive Grafikkarte gesalzene 3 Steckplätze. 
2,5 um genau zu sein aber im 3. passt beim besten Willen keine Karte mehr rein.

Ich musste einen Festplattenkäfig weg montieren, 
das Ende (Zipferl) der Heatpipes waren um 2 3 Millimeter zu lange. 
Meine Uralt TV-Karte PVR350 passt auch nicht mehr.
Und die SATA-Anschlüsse liegen mehr als knapp, 
gut, daß ich abgewinkelte Stecker an den STA-Kabel habe.

Wird Zeit für ein neues zu Hause.


----------



## snapstar123 (26. Juni 2009)

Lexx schrieb:


> Nachtrag an Snapstar: und mach dir ein Bild von den Räumlichkeiten hinter der Grafikkarte.
> 
> Der ist wirklich sehr lange, 29 cm, big dick sozusagen..
> Und braucht inklusive Grafikkarte gesalzene 3 Steckplätze.
> ...



Danke für die Infos aber bei mir past sie problemlos und zum Glück sind die Sata weit unten so das wenn ich SLI betreiben würde sie weg währen aber zum Glück wahren auch angewinkelte Sata Kabel im Karton, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Xarife (26. Juni 2009)

Am besten hiermit kühlen:

Thermalright GTX 285/260 VRM Heatsinks

Und kostet auch nur 5 Euronen.


----------



## snapstar123 (26. Juni 2009)

Also der Kühler ist jetzt drauf ich habe auch einen vorher nachher vergleich gemacht. Leider habe ich beim Referenzkühler vergesen Screens mit GPU-Z gemacht. Habe eine halbe Minute in 1920X1200 mit 16 MSAA in Furmark getestet. also einen direkten unterschied gibt es bei der GPU und Speicher beide sind um die 10°C Kühler dafür sind die Spawas um 10-20°C heiser als mit dem Referenzdesing siehts euch selber an sind aber nur Screens mit dem neuen Lüfter aber habe ja gesagt wie die differenz zwischen den Kühlern ist aber die Spawas hauen echt rein bis 111°C. Habe auf jedenfall alles vom Alten Kühler aufgehoben so das ich die Wärmepaste der Spawas vom original Kühler noch verwenden kann. Muss halt schauen wie ich das jetzt am besten mach mit den Spawas, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## snapstar123 (26. Juni 2009)

Hier die Screens von der Spawakühlung vom Referenzkühler und die weißen Wärmeleitmasse habe ich auch aufgehoben damit ich die Temps mit den Spawas in denn griff bekomme, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## TM30 (27. Juni 2009)

Besser spät als nie... ich habe endlich mal meine Graka (aus dem Review siehe erster Post  ) mit dem Accelero unter Overclocking getestet. Nach 12 Minuten Furmark hatte ich eine Temperatur von 70°C. Taktraten waren 713/1620/1350Mhz. Absolut fehlerfrei. Ich werde in Kürze noch testen wieviel maximal noch drin ist.


----------



## snapstar123 (27. Juni 2009)

TM30 schrieb:


> Besser spät als nie... ich habe endlich mal meine Graka (aus dem Review siehe erster Post  ) mit dem Accelero unter Overclocking getestet. Nach 12 Minuten Furmark hatte ich eine Temperatur von 70°C. Taktraten waren 713/1620/1350Mhz. Absolut fehlerfrei. Ich werde in Kürze noch testen wieviel maximal noch drin ist.



Das sind ganz gut Temps nach 12 Minuten Furmark, bei mir werden sie auch nicht zu heiß habe auch die vorherige Wärmeleipaste vom Kühler entfernt und die von Thermalright Chill Faktor benutzt und siehe da es werden niedrigere Temps als zuvohr, Bloss die Spawa Temps sind ein bisschen sehr hoch wie sind sie bei dir wenn ich Fragen darf.
Bei Furmark 1 Minute bis 110°C
Beim Fallout 3 zocken höchstens 80°C
Sie ist auch noch nicht Übertacktet, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## snapstar123 (27. Juni 2009)

Hallo hab da noch eine Frage. Ihr sehts ja selbst an den Screens, habe Furmak bei 1920X1200, 16XMSAA, Extreme Hitze Test und Vollbild das ganze eine Minute und die Spawa Temps sind sehr hoch und dabei habe ich die Karte gar nicht Übertackte. Bräuchte dringend Hilfe lass den Lüfter ja schon bei 85% Laufen die GPU und PCB sowie speicher sind im gutem wert aber die Spawas.
Leider weis ich nicht wo man die Scrennshots von Furmark findet, habe welche gemacht aber finde sie nicht hoffe ihr könnt mir sagen wo die Screens abgelegt werden, hoffe auf eine Antwort mit ein paar Nützlichen Infos das währe sehr hilfreich, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## snapstar123 (27. Juni 2009)

So und so sehen meine Temps aus wenn ich Fallout 3 Zocke in 1920X1200 und Ultra einstellung mit FSAAX8, hoffe ihr könnt mir Helfen denn beim Spielen werden die Spawa Temps nicht so hoch, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## TM30 (27. Juni 2009)

Vergiss den Furmark einfach. Kein Spiel lastet die karte so aus. Nur um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen, die 70°C bei mir waren übrigends die GPU Temp  Ich habe ja eine GTX285, da kann ich keine SpaWa-Temps auslesen.


----------



## snapstar123 (27. Juni 2009)

TM30 schrieb:


> Vergiss den Furmark einfach. Kein Spiel lastet die karte so aus. Nur um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen, die 70°C bei mir waren übrigends die GPU Temp  Ich habe ja eine GTX285, da kann ich keine SpaWa-Temps auslesen.



O.K. Danke für die Info habe mir schon gedacht das Furmark die Graka extrem auslastet.
Hab noch eine Frage weist du zufällig wo die Screens von Furmark abgelegt werden weil ich die schon die ganze Zeit suche und was hälst du davon mit der Originale Backplatte und der alte Wärmeleitmasse die auf den Referenzkühler drauf wahr. Hab nemlich den Spawakühler vom Referenzkühler abgesägt hab dazu ja ein Screen reingestellt, denn bei drinker bleiben die Spawas so niedrig wie beim Refrenzdesing also fast 40°C und das ist schon etwas, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## TM30 (27. Juni 2009)

wo furmark die screens ablegt weiß ich nicht. aber durchsuche doch einfach deinen pc mal mit der windows suche nach *.jpg dateien...

die idee mit der original backplate ist gut... aber kann man dann den accelero überhaupt noch verschrauben?

und die originalen spannungswandlerkühler einer gtx280 für den accerlo zu verwenden habe ich schon bei vielen gesehen. das ist bei der karte wohl die beste lösung. 

ich habe die "probleme" bei meiner GTX285 nicht. da kann man sich wunderbar einen rechteckigen x-beliebigen Kühlkörper zurechtsägen und den dann auf die ganzen kleinen Mosfets kleben...


----------



## snapstar123 (27. Juni 2009)

TM30 schrieb:


> wo furmark die screens ablegt weiß ich nicht. aber durchsuche doch einfach deinen pc mal mit der windows suche nach *.jpg dateien...
> 
> die idee mit der original backplate ist gut... aber kann man dann den accelero überhaupt noch verschrauben?
> 
> ...



Hab ja den Spawakühler zurechtgesägt und werde es versuchen schlechter, kann es ja nicht werden und die Wärmeleitpaste habe ich auch aufgehoben. Bei drinker der hat Temps bei den Spawas so um die 80°C hat die Original Spawakühler zurechtgesägt wie bei mir auf den Screen und auch die weiße Wärmeleitpaste die so fasrig ist und das werde ich auch machen und dann mal Furmark eine Minute laufen lassen und dann die Temps Hochladen, Mfg Snapstar
Und mit der Suchfunktion versuch ichs mal habe zwar die Screens von Fallout 3 so auch nicht gefunden aber vieleicht funktioniert es ja hab da gar nicht dran gedacht aber gut das es .jpg sind Danke für die Info


----------



## snapstar123 (28. Juni 2009)

So habe jetzt den Original Spawakühler und die dazugehörige Wärmeleitpaste die auf dem Referenzkühler wahr drauf Montiert. dann habe ich zusätzlich noch die Original Backplatte drauf Montiert dazu auch die alte weißen Wärmeleitpaste und es hat alles gepasst.
Und jetzt sind die Spawa Temps so niedrig, davor habe ich Furmark mit 16xMSAA in 1920x1200 Auflösung und Extremer Hitze Modus und siehe da. 
Die Spawa Temps wahren vor nach einer Minute Furmark auf über 120°C mit den selben einstellungen wie oben beschrieben und jetzt sieht selbst.
Wie kann ich die anderen Tools dazu laden zu Furmark das man sie auch sieht und nicht nur Furmark sonst könnte ich euch was erzählen aber schaut selbst die Screens an, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## snapstar123 (28. Juni 2009)

O.K. jetzt habe ich ein Screen gemacht wo man alles sehen kann ist zwar nur in 1240x1024 Auflösung aber am sonsten alles wie immer und im gegensatz zuvor wie hoch die Spawas wahren schon nach einer halben Minute wahren es schon über 110°C.
Also hat sich das devenetief gelohnt, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## snapstar123 (28. Juni 2009)

So und so sehen die Einstellungen bei Furmark aus habe vergesen sie hoch zu laden.
Aber das mit den Kühler umbau kann ich nur empfehlen auf eigene Gefahr, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## kevinl (28. Juni 2009)

Hallo TM30, ein sehr schönes Review hast du da geschrieben! Ich hab da ein paar Fragen an dich und zwar wie du den alten, zersägten Pentium Kühler befestigt hast. Mit Wärmeleitpads? Die Zalman hatten ja standardmäßig welche drauf. Kommt auf dem Nvio-Chip en Wärmeleitpad und reichen die mitgelieferten "diversen Wärmeleitpads" aus oder hast du welche dazu gekauft?
Sorry für die vielen Fragen.
Danke.

MfG Kevin


----------



## TM30 (30. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mir das hier bei ebay geholt: 2 x 3M doppelseitig klebendes Wärmeleitpad 40 x 40 mm bei eBay.de: Lüfter Kühler (endet 04.07.09 12:42:44 MESZ)
Hält bombenfest! Viel besser als die Klebepads, die beim Accelero dabei sind.

Auf den NVIO kommt ein mitgeliefertes dickes Wärmeleitpad drauf.


----------



## kevinl (30. Juni 2009)

Jo. Danke.


----------



## drinker (5. Juli 2009)

@ snapstar. du hast post. sorry für die späte rückmeldung. du scheinst es ja mittlerweile geschafft zu haben! freut mich, dass es bei dir auch so gut hinhaut!


----------



## snapstar123 (5. Juli 2009)

drinker schrieb:


> @ snapstar. du hast post. sorry für die späte rückmeldung. du scheinst es ja mittlerweile geschafft zu haben! freut mich, dass es bei dir auch so gut hinhaut!


Danke sehr gut Post ist zurück gekommen, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## apostoli (31. Juli 2009)

Hallo an alle. Ich habe da mal ne Frage. Mich würde interessieren wie die originale Backplate montiert wurde. Ich würde sie gerne auch verbauen da die von AC ja nicht zu gebrauchen ist. Ich befürchte einen Kurzschluss. Wie kann ich nun die originale Backplate verschrauben??? Vielen Dank schon mal....


----------



## snapstar123 (31. Juli 2009)

apostoli schrieb:


> Hallo an alle. Ich habe da mal ne Frage. Mich würde interessieren wie die originale Backplate montiert wurde. Ich würde sie gerne auch verbauen da die von AC ja nicht zu gebrauchen ist. Ich befürchte einen Kurzschluss. Wie kann ich nun die originale Backplate verschrauben??? Vielen Dank schon mal....



Die Backplatte brauchte ich da ich vom Referenzkühler die Spawa Kühler rausgesägt habe denn die wesentlich besser kühlt als die von AC und auch die Backplatte hatte verbesserungen der Temps mit sich gebracht.
Ich lade mal Screens nach der reihenfolge hoch damit du siehst was ich meine und die letzten zwei Schrauben kann man nicht Montieren direkt bei denn Ausgängen für Monitor usw.
habe aber bei denn Spawas das Wärmeleitmittel vom Referenzkühler genommen das weiße was du auf den Screens siehst und auch auf der Rückseite wo die Backplatte drauf kommt.
Auf dem ersten Bild siehst du das Stück für die Spawas was ich rausgesägt habe und auf dem letzten dort wo die zwei schrauben fehlen weil dort die Kühler von AC sitzen, alles auf eigene Gefahr bei den Spawas habe ich mehrere schichten von dem weisen zeug genommen 3 schichten um genau zu sein hofe es hilft dir wenn nicht dann schreib noch mal um dir zu helfen, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## apostoli (2. August 2009)

Das hilft mir auf jeden Fall schon weiter. Danke. Nun habe ich das Problem das die Kühlrippen nicht kleben bleiben Kannst du was zur Reinigung empfehlen? hab mir neue wärmeleitklebepads bestellt.  Warum drei Schichten, wenn ich fragen darf??? Dei weißen dinger hab ich auch noch...


----------



## snapstar123 (2. August 2009)

apostoli schrieb:


> Das hilft mir auf jeden Fall schon weiter. Danke. Nun habe ich das Problem das die Kühlrippen nicht kleben bleiben Kannst du was zur Reinigung empfehlen? hab mir neue wärmeleitklebepads bestellt.  Warum drei Schichten, wenn ich fragen darf??? Dei weißen dinger hab ich auch noch...



Also ich habs mit einem Radiergummie gereinigt funktioniert sehr gut.
Ich bae drei schichten genommen oder auch zwei bei dem Spawa Kühler den die Weise wärmeleitmasse ist ja ziemlich dünn, also bei denn Spawas nicht die Wärmeleitpads von AC benutzen sondern die Weise Wärmeleitmasse mach einfach zwei schichten und schau ob der pawa Kühler keinen Kontakt zu den andere Komponenten hat wegen Kurzschluss deswegen sind die von AC auch so dick für die Spawas und wegen dem befestigen der Original Spawakühler wird ja hinten verschraubt deswegen brauchst du dort keine Wärmeleitpads die kleben denn es wird ja verschraubt.
Die speicher und der Nivo chip werden ganz Normal mit dem Wärmeleitpads verklebt mit den Kühlern von AC, bei der Backpatte kannst du nicht die letzten zwei schrauben verbinden weil ja der Nivo chip mit dem AC Kühler verklebt ist aber die Backpatte hält auch so Bomben fest aber vorher den Lüfteranschluss nicht vergessen onst gibt es eine Fumelei den Stecker rein zu bekommen.
Bei der Backplatte auch das Weise Wärmeleitmittel auf die gesäuberten chips tun und dann verschrauben und du hast bei den Spawa Temps gleich 30-40°C weniger Temps denn das von AC ist schrott und schon alleine wie dick die Wärmeleitpads für die Spawas sind ist es ja kein Wunder denn so dick wie die sind stauen die mehr Wärme als sie ab zu führen deswegen dieser Trick.
Wenn du noch Fragen hast einfach wieder melden und so zusammen bauen wie du sie zerlegt hast die Backplatte halt, ach so noch ein Tipp entferne die WLP vom Kühler und trage sie selber auf die GPU auf bringt auch noch mal bessere Temps, Mfg Snapstar

Kommen noch Screens hoffe du kannst es lesen


----------



## apostoli (2. August 2009)

Ja super das probiere ich dann mal aus. Die klebepads brauche ich für die kühlrippen die auf den Rams sind. Die kleben nicht mehr und die Kühlrippen fallen ab da sie über kopf dran sind....


----------



## snapstar123 (2. August 2009)

apostoli schrieb:


> Ja super das probiere ich dann mal aus. Die klebepads brauche ich für die kühlrippen die auf den Rams sind. Die kleben nicht mehr und die Kühlrippen fallen ab da sie über kopf dran sind....



Für die Kühlrippen brauchst du dann neue Wärmeleitpads denn die sind wichtig aber nur für die Kühlrippen der Speicher und dem Nivo.
Den rest kannst du weg lassen, das währe die Backplatte von AC, dann Der Spawakühler von AC und die Wärmeleitpads für die Spawas und die Rückseite für die Backplatte und nicht vergessen die chips richtig zu reinigen sonst fallen sie dir wieder ab am besten mit einem Radirgummi aber es gibt spezielles Reinigungsmttel was keine Schäden hinterlest weis aber nicht wie das heist aber der Radiergummi tuts genauso, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## apostoli (5. August 2009)

Hast du zuerst den originalen Spawakühler verschraubt??? Der fällt doch sonst immer ab, da er ja überkopf steht.Wird schwer den zu verschrauben, oder habe ich einen denkfehler. Ich gehe noch die Theorie durch


----------



## snapstar123 (6. August 2009)

apostoli schrieb:


> Hast du zuerst den originalen Spawakühler verschraubt??? Der fällt doch sonst immer ab, da er ja überkopf steht.Wird schwer den zu verschrauben, oder habe ich einen denkfehler. Ich gehe noch die Theorie durch



Du musst erst alles andere fertig machen auf alle Chips die Kühler und dann hältst du denn Spawa Kühler fest und verschraubst ihn mit der Backplatte sowie denn ganzen Kühler von AC bloss die zwei hinteren da passen keine rein weil ja von AC der Nivo Chip mit den Kühlrippen gekühlt wird un deswegen sind die zwei letzten schraubenlöcher blockiert hält aber Bomben fest. Mach bald mal Screens wies so von ausen aussieht denn ich bau bein Case um und da muss alles raus dann mach ich nähere Bilder von der Graka.
Vergiss bloss nicht die WLP zwischen dem Spawa und die Chips weist schon das weise zeug und ich habe glaube ich muss ich nachschauen auch die Originalschrauben benutzt vom Referenzkühler.
Es wahr aber auch schwer also erst denn Spawa Kühler festhalten mit der Backplatte verschrauben und dann denn Kompletten kühler aber auch zwischen der Backplatte die WLP nicht vergessen.
Später schreib ich dir es noch mal genau und mit Bildern habe erst mal was zu tun aber so wie ichs gemeint habe Sparst du dir echt eine ganze Menge Temps vorallem die Spawas denn vorher wahren die Temps bei Furmark mit dem Original zubehör von AC bei 130 und steigend so 80 und steigen natürlich erreichen sie bei Furmark immer noch so 110°C nach 20 Min. aber die sind für über 140°C ausgelegt, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## apostoli (11. August 2009)

So ich bin soweit fertig mit basteln. Die Temps sind echt super mit den original SPAWA Kühler. Echt klasse. Sag mal (snapstar123) wie hast du deinen Shader auf 1536 gejagt. Bei mir gehen 1512 und dann ist die nächste Stufe 1566. Dazwischen geht nichts. Also wie hast du 1536 eingestellt???


----------



## snapstar123 (11. August 2009)

apostoli schrieb:


> So ich bin soweit fertig mit basteln. Die Temps sind echt super mit den original SPAWA Kühler. Echt klasse. Sag mal (snapstar123) wie hast du deinen Shader auf 1536 gejagt. Bei mir gehen 1512 und dann ist die nächste Stufe 1566. Dazwischen geht nichts. Also wie hast du 1536 eingestellt???



Ich Übertakte mit den Evga Prezesionstool find ich sehr praktisch und man kann sich 10 Profiele anlegen, alsso Top Tool aber es kann sein das es bei einem Bestimmten GPU-Takt man es Einstellen kann aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher also für die 1536Mhz habe ich bei der GPU 715Mhz hab es aber nicht gefixt also das der Shader an der GPU hängt sonder einzeln.
Freut mich das alles geklappt hat mit der Graka und ich finde die Temps sind mit dem Originalkühler wesentlich besser bei mir wahren sie mit dem Original Kühler der Spawas von AC gleich mal 20-30°C wärmer im Idle, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## apostoli (11. August 2009)

Ja das ist richtig. Die Temps sind nie über 90 grad gegangen. Bis auf 1 - 2 mal, da sind die Temps für nen bruchteil ner sek. auf 127 grad hoch. Normal??? Ich benutze auch das Precision Tool von Evga. Ist echt super. Takte auch beides getrennt voneinander. Bei 756 kann ich beim Shader nur 1512 oder 1566 einstellen....


----------



## snapstar123 (11. August 2009)

apostoli schrieb:


> Ja das ist richtig. Die Temps sind nie über 90 grad gegangen. Bis auf 1 - 2 mal, da sind die Temps für nen bruchteil ner sek. auf 127 grad hoch. Normal??? Ich benutze auch das Precision Tool von Evga. Ist echt super. Takte auch beides getrennt voneinander. Bei 756 kann ich beim Shader nur 1512 oder 1566 einstellen....



Versuch mal 715Mhz und schau ob dann 1536Mhz Shader funktionieren vieleicht kann das Tool doch nicht so ganz unabhängig vom GPU und Shader Takten, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## apostoli (11. August 2009)

Nein hat leider nicht geklappt. Sobald ich 1536 einstelle bekomme ich 1512. Zwar zeigt GPUZ 1536 an aber im Precision Tool in der Grafik (Monitor-Diagramm) steht dann 1512. Ist aber nicht so schlimm Habe jetzt meine max Takte ermittelt : 756/1512/1350 und bin mega zufrieden  Vielen Dank erst mal für deine Unterstützung beim basteln


----------



## Micha-Stylez (11. August 2009)

apostoli schrieb:


> Nein hat leider nicht geklappt. Sobald ich 1536 einstelle bekomme ich 1512. Zwar zeigt GPUZ 1536 an aber im Precision Tool in der Grafik (Monitor-Diagramm) steht dann 1512. Ist aber nicht so schlimm Habe jetzt meine max Takte ermittelt : 756/1512/1350 und bin mega zufrieden  Vielen Dank erst mal für deine Unterstützung beim basteln



Sieht doch sehr gut aus  Die Taktraten können sich sehen lassen , vor allem die vom Speicher.


Mfg Micha


----------



## snapstar123 (12. August 2009)

apostoli schrieb:


> Nein hat leider nicht geklappt. Sobald ich 1536 einstelle bekomme ich 1512. Zwar zeigt GPUZ 1536 an aber im Precision Tool in der Grafik (Monitor-Diagramm) steht dann 1512. Ist aber nicht so schlimm Habe jetzt meine max Takte ermittelt : 756/1512/1350 und bin mega zufrieden  Vielen Dank erst mal für deine Unterstützung beim basteln



Deine Graka von Edelgrafikkarten.de von welchen Hersteller ist die eigentlich und wahr sie schon Übertaktet oder nicht denn deine Taktraten sind schon sehr gut, mich würde Interresieren ob du andere Speicher auf deinem PCB hast als wie bei mir hab eine Normale XFX 280GTX.
Kann auch noch weiter Takten bin bloss nicht dazu gekommen aber beim Speicher mach ich mir Sorgen denn das was du erreicht hast ist so zu sagen schon die Grenze aber schaffst du nicht mehr Shader oder kommen dann Grafikfehler.
Deine Temps dürften ja im grünrn Bereich sein aber Alltagstauglich ist sie so nicht besser gesagt ich würde sie so nur zum Benchen nehmen und für Spiele ein bisschen weniger Speicher der rest wie GPU und Shader dürfte bei Spielen o.k. sein aber der Speicher ist schon an der Schmerzgrenze  Lade dein Profil halt mal in die Liste da wirst du wahrscheinlich noch vor mir dann stehen, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## snapstar123 (12. August 2009)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Sieht doch sehr gut aus  Die Taktraten können sich sehen lassen , vor allem die vom Speicher.
> 
> 
> Mfg Micha



Die vom Speicher sind aber schon an der Schmerzgrenze, Altagstauglich währe der Speicher Takt für mich nicht.
Ich habe schon Angst bei 1292Mhz weiter zu machen obwohl alles im grünen bereich ist, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## apostoli (12. August 2009)

Ich habe 2 Std. Crysis und 1 Stunde DOD 4 gespielt und die Karte läft so stabil. Mit Shader 1566 stürzt die Karte nach ca 10 min ab und beim Vantage auch nach 2-3 min. Ich finde es auch schade das 1566 nicht drin ist, bin aber so auch sehr zufreiden. Es ist eine Leadtek die von Edelgraka mit 650/1400/1250 lief mit 1.06 v. Also die Stromspargraka. Jetzt probiere ich im IDLE weiter runter zu kommen. 

Mfg Apostoli


----------



## snapstar123 (12. August 2009)

apostoli schrieb:


> Ich habe 2 Std. Crysis und 1 Stunde DOD 4 gespielt und die Karte läft so stabil. Mit Shader 1566 stürzt die Karte nach ca 10 min ab und beim Vantage auch nach 2-3 min. Ich finde es auch schade das 1566 nicht drin ist, bin aber so auch sehr zufreiden. Es ist eine Leadtek die von Edelgraka mit 650/1400/1250 lief mit 1.06 v. Also die Stromspargraka. Jetzt probiere ich im IDLE weiter runter zu kommen.
> 
> Mfg Apostoli



Ist aber eine Top Graka aber das du nicht drüber kommst die Temps sind ja in Ordnung oder, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## apostoli (12. August 2009)

Ja die Temps sind wunderbar. Die Spawa Temps gehen ein - zwei mal für nen bruchteil ner sek. auf 127 hoch. Sonst immer bei 65 bis max 97 grad... Wundert mich auch das ich die 1566 nicht schaffe. Die Temps der Graka sind bei max 50 grad


----------



## Saab-FAN (21. August 2009)

Ich hab mich jetzt auch mal daran gemacht, das Teil zu verbauen.
Ist ziemlich viel Arbeit, die ganzen Chips mit nem Radiergummi "anzuschleifen", Kühlkörper zurecht zu sägen (hab ne 55nm GTX260), die Platine von den Radiergummi-Krümeln zu reinigen und dann festzustellen, dass die Kühler auf den bereits in Spiritus ertränkten und radierten Chips kaum haften... 
Habe etwa 4 Stunden gebraucht, das Teil komplett zu montieren und musste dann feststellen, dass der Northbridge-Kühler zu groß ist... 
Ich muss wohl nicht sagen, wie ich in dem Moment drauf war, oder?^^

Die Kühlleistung ist aber schon deutlich besser, als vorher. Im durchschnitt 20°C unter dem Standard-Kühler und leiser ist das Ding auch. 
Man könnte also sagen, es lohnt sich.


----------



## snapstar123 (21. August 2009)

Saab-FAN schrieb:


> Ich hab mich jetzt auch mal daran gemacht, das Teil zu verbauen.
> Ist ziemlich viel Arbeit, die ganzen Chips mit nem Radiergummi "anzuschleifen", Kühlkörper zurecht zu sägen (hab ne 55nm GTX260), die Platine von den Radiergummi-Krümeln zu reinigen und dann festzustellen, dass die Kühler auf den bereits in Spiritus ertränkten und radierten Chips kaum haften...
> Habe etwa 4 Stunden gebraucht, das Teil komplett zu montieren und musste dann feststellen, dass der Northbridge-Kühler zu groß ist...
> Ich muss wohl nicht sagen, wie ich in dem Moment drauf war, oder?^^
> ...



Wie ist der Kühler denn im weg kannst ja mal ein Bild machen und hast du die Wärmeleitpads genommen die dabei wahren denn für die Spawas würde ich dir andere empfehlen da sie zu Dick sin und mehr wärme stauen als abgeben.
Stimmt das, dass man die Spawa Temps nicht mehr mit denn 55nm Karten auslesen kann würde mich mal Interresieren lade mal ein Screen hoch, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## apostoli (21. August 2009)

Also bei mir war der Kühler auch im weg. Ich musste am Ende wo der TV-Anschluß, ist vier Lamellen des Kühlers wegschnippeln. Hat mich auch geärgert und aufgehalten.


----------



## snapstar123 (21. August 2009)

apostoli schrieb:


> Also bei mir war der Kühler auch im weg. Ich musste am Ende wo der TV-Anschluß, ist vier Lamellen des Kühlers wegschnippeln. Hat mich auch geärgert und aufgehalten.



Ja das ist be.... aber das dürfte die Kühlleistung kaum oder gar nicht beinträchtigt haben, aber trozdem eine dumme sache wenns nicht passt, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## apostoli (21. August 2009)

Die Kühlleistung des ACCELERO ist EXTREME habe dadurch noch einiges an Overclocking rausholen können. Die Investition und der Zeitaufwand war es mir wert


----------



## snapstar123 (21. August 2009)

apostoli schrieb:


> Die Kühlleistung des ACCELERO ist EXTREME habe dadurch noch einiges an Overclocking rausholen können. Die Investition und der Zeitaufwand war es mir wert



Das stimmt habe zwar noch nicht weiter getaktet aber werde es bald noch nachholen den es geht noch mehr als wie in der Liste steht bei mir.
Mal schauen was ich noch rausholen kann aber beim Speicher bin ich skeptisch denn die sind schon an der Leistungsgränze aber GPU und Shader werden noch mehr , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## naglfar (28. August 2009)

Ich habe den Kühler jetzt 3 Monate auf meiner EVGA GTX 280 und bin grundsätzlich zufrieden.

Die Kühlleistung ist bei sehr geringer Geräuschentwicklung sehr gut. Zur Steuerung des Kühlers verwende ich das Programm EVGA Precicion (siehe 3D-Guru). Der Lüfter läuft im Normalbetrieb mit lautlosen 40% (Drehzahl nicht angegeben), wobei im 2D - Betrieb im Schnitt 45 Grad GPU anliegen. Unter Volllast geht der Kühler auf 70% hoch, bleibt aber sehr leise. Die GPU -Temp. pendelt sich bei ca. 68 Grad C ein. Lässt man den Kühler mit 100% laufen, hört man ein leichtes Rauschen, welches immer noch (im vergleich zum O-Kühler) leise ist. 

Natürlich ist ein gut belüftetes Gehäuse erforderlich, da die Abwärme des Lüfters direkt nach oben (i.d.R. in Richtung CPU-Lüfter) abgeblasen wird.

Schlecht finde ich die Lösung (Qualität?) mit den aufgeklebten Kühlkörpern. Trotz sorgfältigster Reinigung der Oberflächen (RAM-Blöcke, Spannungswandler) beginnen die Kühlkörper abzufallen und mussten nachträglich fixiert werden. Diese hängen auch noch mit dem Kopf nach unten. Ich werde die Sache erstmal beobachten, erwäge aber derzeit eine Reklamation.

DIe Montage war zeitaufwändig (Reinigung und Aufkleben der Kühlkörper) und fummlig (einsetzen der Schrauben zur Befestigung des GPU -Kühlers).


----------



## Markusretz (28. August 2009)

Genau das sehe ich auch als Problem an.
Hätte mir schon längst einen neuen Kühler gekauft, aber auf diese aufgeklebten Kühlkörper habe ich i.M. keine Lust.
Gibt es da keine bessere alternative zu den originalen? Evtl. besserer Kleber oder so?
Der Zeitaufwand würde mich nicht stören, aber die Angst, dass sich manche Kühlkörper mit der Zeit lösen können und nicht richtig fest sind will ich nicht auf mich nehmen.

Bei WaKü wird doch gleich alles auf einmal abgedeckt. Wäre dies nicht auch bei LuKü möglich? Der Kühler wär vielleicht etwas teurer, aber dafür ein stabiler Umbau, bei dem nicht abfallen kann

Gruß Markus


----------



## snapstar123 (28. August 2009)

naglfar schrieb:


> Ich habe den Kühler jetzt 3 Monate auf meiner EVGA GTX 280 und bin grundsätzlich zufrieden.
> 
> Die Kühlleistung ist bei sehr geringer Geräuschentwicklung sehr gut. Zur Steuerung des Kühlers verwende ich das Programm EVGA Precicion (siehe 3D-Guru). Der Lüfter läuft im Normalbetrieb mit lautlosen 40% (Drehzahl nicht angegeben), wobei im 2D - Betrieb im Schnitt 45 Grad GPU anliegen. Unter Volllast geht der Kühler auf 70% hoch, bleibt aber sehr leise. Die GPU -Temp. pendelt sich bei ca. 68 Grad C ein. Lässt man den Kühler mit 100% laufen, hört man ein leichtes Rauschen, welches immer noch (im vergleich zum O-Kühler) leise ist.
> 
> ...



Also ist schon mal gut geschrieben alles und muss dir auch teilweise rechtgeben die WLpads sind so zu sagen schrott habe extra beim den Spawas denn Originalkühler mit der Original Backplatte mit dem Raferenzdesing verschraubt habe auch als WLP die Weisen reste vom Referenzkühler für die Spawas und für die Backplatte hergenommen da die WLpads für die Spawas so Dick sind das sie eigentlich mehr Wärme stauen als abgeben und so wie ich das jetzt habe läuft sie wunderbar und die Temps können sich sehen lassen vorallem die Spawa Temps die im Idle schon 20-30°C Kühler sind mit der Umbau aktion der zwei Kühler ist einfach Top.
Muss noch für die anderen mal neue WLpads kaufen die wie du schon beschrieben schlecht haften und nach unten hängen nicht das sie mal abfallen ohne das ich es bemerke das wäre nicht so schön aber so ist bei mir alles Top , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Markusretz (1. September 2009)

Habe jetzt glaubich diesen Thread 3 mal durchgelesen um alles zu verstehen, was die beste Kühllösung ist. 
Werde wohl die Variante von snapstar123 (oder war die von jemanden anderen?) anwenden. Diese scheint wohl am besten zu funktionieren 

Nur eine Frage bleibt mir noch offen.
Wie schon mehrfach hier geschrieben sollen ja die Wärmeleitpads nicht die besten sein.
Könnt ihr mir da welche empfehlen die auch gescheit halten?
Habe keinerlei Lust dass mir die Kühlkörper nach einiger Zeit abfallen, ohne dass ich es bemerke.

Vielen Dank schon mal an alle über diesen sehr informativen und hilfreichen Thread   


Gruß Markus


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (1. September 2009)

Man muss die Chips mit Radiergummi abreiben, dann halten die Pads bombenfest. Ansonsten immer eine GraKa kaufen, die eine massive Metalplatte getrennt vom GPU Kühlblock als Kühler hat. Dann braucht man einfach nur den GPU Kühlblock durch z.B. AC GTX280 zu tauschen und sonst nichts. Die restlichen Bauteile werden von den original Kühlerteilen weiter gekühlt. Solche Karten sind z.B. alle ATI Karten im referenz Design (HD4870, HD4890) oder GeForces von Gainward/Palit.


----------



## snapstar123 (2. September 2009)

Markusretz schrieb:


> Habe jetzt glaubich diesen Thread 3 mal durchgelesen um alles zu verstehen, was die beste Kühllösung ist.
> Werde wohl die Variante von snapstar123 (oder war die von jemanden anderen?) anwenden. Diese scheint wohl am besten zu funktionieren
> 
> Nur eine Frage bleibt mir noch offen.
> ...



Also die WLpads für die Spawas also Spannungswandler sind schrott das sind die kleinen wo sehr dick sind und wahrscheinlich mehr Wärme stauen als abgeben.
Ich habe einfach den Spawakühler vom Referenzdesing abgesägt und dazu noch das weise zeug genommen was auf den Referenzkühler als WLP gedient hat und habe davon zwei bis drei schichten auf die Spawas und den Spawakühler vom Referenzdesing mit der Original Bachplatte vom Referenzdesing verschraubt und somit habe ich im Idle schon alleine 20°C Temp unterschied bei denn Spawas.
Hast du eine 280GTX oder ein anderes Modell denn bei der 280GTX sind auf der Rückseite auch Speicherchips die ich auch mit dem weisen WLP und Originalbackplatte verschraubt habe die anderen Speicherkühler habe ich das von AC genommen und hält biss jetzt Bombenfest.
Wenn du noch Hilfe brauchst schreib einfach, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Markusretz (2. September 2009)

Ich habe eine Zotac GTX280. Also auch keine Übertaktete Version.

Habe mir deinen Umbau genau durchgelesen und werde es genau so machen.

Nur eine Frage bleibt mir noch offen


snapstar123 schrieb:


> Muss noch für die anderen mal neue WLpads kaufen die wie du schon beschrieben schlecht haften und nach unten hängen nicht das sie mal abfallen ohne das ich es bemerke das wäre nicht so schön aber so ist bei mir alles Top , Mfg Snapstar


Welche selbstklebenden Wärmeleitpads würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
Würde diese dann mit gleich mit bestellen. Sicher ist sicher.

Muss ich dringend die Chips mit einem Radiergummi abreiben? Habe noch dies hier zur Reinigung hier: Arctic Silver ArctiClean
Welche Seite soll man beim Radiergummi nehmen? Gibts ja die blau/roten, die unterschiedlich hart sind.
Oder geht es nur ums aufrauen? Dann würde ja feines Schmiergelpapier auch gehen

Oh. Ist doch mehr als eine Frage geworden. Hoffe ihr könnt mir verzeihen 

Gruß Markus


----------



## drachenorden (2. September 2009)

@Markusretz
Die Scythe VGA-KÜhler sind ausgesprochen gut, wobei die beste Option in meinen Augen bei den Thermalright-Kühlkörpern, die im Lieferumfang des HR-03 GTX enthalten sind, zu finden ist (zumal sehr flexibel nutzbar).

Von Zalman gibt es auch sehr gute Kühlkörper, jedoch bietet Scythe das kompaktere Kit.

MfG.


----------



## Markusretz (2. September 2009)

Also ist es eigentlich egal welche Wärmeleitpads bzw. Kühlkörper ich nehme wenn diese von einen namhaften Hersteller kommen?

Gruß Markus


----------



## drachenorden (2. September 2009)

... naja, Billigteile würde ich nicht nehmen - und mit einem Set wie von Scythe hast Du ein gut abgestimmtes Set zu einem vernünftigen Preis.

Qualitativ dürfte es kaum welche geben, die mit Thermalright mithalten können ...


----------



## snapstar123 (2. September 2009)

@Markusretz ich meine wenn du denn Referenzkühler aufschraubst sind ja die chips mit so weiser WLP bestrichen und die habe ich auf die Spawas und auf die Rückseite mit der vom Refernzkühler Backplatte und dieses zeug also die weise paste kühlt echt Hammer hart ist echt gute WLP oder was das auch sein mag für die anderen chips habe ich alles von AC genommen und davor mit einem Radiergummi und anschliesend mit einem Microfasertuch gesäubert aber das reinigungszeug ist auch sehr gut.
Also auf der vorder Seite habe ich die AC Kühler genommen und auch die WLpads nur für die Spawas das weise zeug und den Spawakühler abgesägt und mit der Backplatte verschraubt.
Ich würde noch die WLP vom Kühler entfernen und selber noch mal auf die GPU auftragen denn das ist zu viel was auf dem Kühler von AC drauf ist wenn du andere Kühlkörper für die chips nehmen willst und auch WLpads bist du ja von den anderen gut beraten , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## MidwayCV41 (2. September 2009)

Ich suche derzeit auch nach einem passiv Kühler für meine GTX280. Hatte den Thermalright HR-03 GTX ins Auge gefasst. Aber 50 Euro für einen passiv Kühler finde ich arg happig.

Der Arctic Cooling Accelero ist zwar günstig, aber wie bei den Vorgänger Modellen gibts wohl auch hier wieder die Probleme mit den Klebepads für die RAM Kühler. Einmal und nie wieder.


----------



## snapstar123 (2. September 2009)

MidwayCV41 schrieb:


> Ich suche derzeit auch nach einem passiv Kühler für meine GTX280. Hatte den Thermalright HR-03 GTX ins Auge gefasst. Aber 50 Euro für einen passiv Kühler finde ich arg happig.
> 
> Der Arctic Cooling Accelero ist zwar günstig, aber wie bei den Vorgänger Modellen gibts wohl auch hier wieder die Probleme mit den Klebepads für die RAM Kühler. Einmal und nie wieder.



Also ich glaub kaum das du die GTX280 Passiv betreiben kannst auser du meinst im 2D betrieb aber der AC Accelero ist Top zwar eine fumelige Arbeit um ihn auch perfekt zu Montieren aber es lohnt sich und selbst bei 100RPM stört er mich nicht, habe ihn so immer auf 75RPM aber fast nicht hörbahr im gegensatz zum Referenzkühler , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## drachenorden (2. September 2009)

*@MidwayCV41*
Also eine GTX 280 *passiv* zu kühlen, das dürfte wirklich nur im Idle bzw. 2D-Betrieb möglich sein; gerade der HR-03 GTX ist qualitativ - Thermalright-typisch - top, doch die Kühlleistung allenfalls gut; für den HR-03 GTX wird im Übrigen auch nicht empfohlen, übermäßige Belastungen, wie sie beispielsweise mit Furmark auftreten, zu fahren ...

Ich würde entweder zu AC greifen oder auf den *T-Rad² GTX* warten und auf diesen umsteigen; gerade die Montage-Kits sind bei Thermalright vorbildlich ... natürlich hat das seinen Preis; die kompaktere Bauweise des T-Rad² GTX finde ich sehr interessant gelöst, wie gut die Kühlleistung ausfallen wird, warte ich einfach mal ab ... 

MfG.


----------



## MidwayCV41 (2. September 2009)

Sorry, hab mich oben etwas zu knapp ausgedrückt. Absolut passiv würde das sowiso nicht laufen. Ich habe zwei Gehäuselüfter die an der Seite sitzen, einer davon blässt direkt auf die Grafikkarte. Wenn das dann nicht ausreichen sollte, wird eben zusätzlich ein weiterer Lüfter auf den Kühler direkt montiert. Bei meinem alten Accelero auf einer 88GT klappte das ganze mit dem direkten Blasen eines Gehäuselüfters wunderbar.


----------



## Markusretz (4. September 2009)

Leider dauert mein Umbau des Grafikkartelüfters noch etwas.
Habe mich auch noch dazu entschließen können mir ein neues Gehäuse zu gönnen, da mir mein alten Soprano DX nicht mehr zusagt und die Temps von der Gehäuselüftung auch nicht so das wahre sind.
Wird wohl das Lancool K62. Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts 

Aber zu dieser Kombination aus Arctic Cooling Accelero XTREME GTX 280 und Lancool K62 hätte ich noch eine sehr wichtige Frage, auf die ich leider nirgends eine Antort gefunden habe.

Das neue Case hat für die Grafikkarten eine maximale Einbaulänge von 290mm
http://www.lancoolpc.com/tw/product/upload/image/k62/k62-28.jpg

Durch die Einbauposition im ersten Grafikkartensteckplatz könnte ich aber auch Glück haben und der Lüfter hätte minimal mehr Platz.

Wäre froh wenn ihr mir auch dabei weiterhelfen könntet.
Ansonsten muss ich mir ein anderes Case aussuchen. Dieses hier gefällt mir aber am besten.

Habe leider über google nichts finden können ob diese Kombination passt.


Gruß Markus


----------



## Markusretz (4. September 2009)

Habe gerade auf der Herstellerseite gelesen, dass der Kühler eine Länge von 287mm hat. Bei meinen Gehäuseinnenmaß von 290mm (laut Hersteller Lancool) würde dies ja schon sehr knapp werden.

Aber fängt der Kühler im eingebauten Zustand auch ganz vorne bei den Slotblechen an, oder erst etwas später. Habe zwar nach Bildern gesucht, aber nichts gefunden, wo man sich sicher sein könnte.
Oder wäre vielleicht jemand von euch so nett und würde nachmessen, um wieviel der Kühler über der Grafikkarte am ende übersteht, bzw. auch von den Slotblechen bis zum Ende des Kühlers?   

Denk ihr könnt mein Problem und meine Sorgen verstehen. Ich will halt nur sicher sein und nicht auf gut Glück bestellen und erst dann feststellen, dass es nicht passt.


Gruß Markus


----------



## snapstar123 (5. September 2009)

Markusretz schrieb:


> Habe gerade auf der Herstellerseite gelesen, dass der Kühler eine Länge von 287mm hat. Bei meinen Gehäuseinnenmaß von 290mm (laut Hersteller Lancool) würde dies ja schon sehr knapp werden.
> 
> Aber fängt der Kühler im eingebauten Zustand auch ganz vorne bei den Slotblechen an, oder erst etwas später. Habe zwar nach Bildern gesucht, aber nichts gefunden, wo man sich sicher sein könnte.
> Oder wäre vielleicht jemand von euch so nett und würde nachmessen, um wieviel der Kühler über der Grafikkarte am ende übersteht, bzw. auch von den Slotblechen bis zum Ende des Kühlers?
> ...



Ich weis jetzt nicht von welchem Kühler du ausgehst aber bei meiner 280GTX und denn Kühler AC Accelero Xtreme GTX280 ist der Kühler 2,5cm länger als die Graka.
Jetzt musst du halt schauen ob du beim Lancool K62 dort denn Festplattenkäfig entfernen kannst oder so.
Weis aber nicht was für einen Kühler du hast ich habe jetzt beim AC Accelero nachgeschaut und da steht 287mm aber der Kühler geht ja über die Graka ca. 2,5cm.
Die Graka ist 26,7cm lang aber der Kühler steht halt 2,5cm ab auf der Seite richtung Gehäusekäfige das ist echt sch... musst halt schauen wie du das machen willst bei mir sind es genau dort wo ich sie festgeschraubt habe bis zum vorderen 29cm das ist komisch aber was für eine Graka hast du denn meine ist ja 26,7cm lang und der Kühler steht ca. 2,5cm weg das sind 29,2cm also müsste sie eigentlich passen, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Markusretz (5. September 2009)

Schon mal vielen Dank für deine Maße.

Weis nur leider grad nicht genau ob ich dich richtig verstanden habe 

Ich habe die Zotac GTX280 im Referenzdesign mit dem originalen Kühler.
Auf dieser soll der Accelero XTREME GTX280 drauf.
Müsste also genau so sein wie bei dir. Nur eben ein anderen Grafikkartenhersteller.
Nur leider hat mein neues Gehäuse auf höhe der Grafikkarte laut Hersteller 290mm Platz.
Nach den Angaben von Arctic Cooling hätte ich logischer weise noch 3mm platz.
Nur du sagst, dass deine Grafikkarte mit Lüfter 292mm lang ist.
Fängt diese dann nicht ganz vorne bei den Anschlüssen an, sondern hast also dort rund 5mm Platz? (292-287=5)

Ich glaube dies wird verdammt eng werden. Wenn es überhaupt passt


Gruß Markus


----------



## snapstar123 (5. September 2009)

Markusretz schrieb:


> Schon mal vielen Dank für deine Maße.
> 
> Weis nur leider grad nicht genau ob ich dich richtig verstanden habe
> 
> ...



Meine Anschlüsse sind oben also vorne zum Seitenteil. Der Kühler geht halt über denn Rand von der Graka ungefähr 2,5cm nach vorne also Richtung Gehäusefront + die masse der Graka die 27,8cm lang ist ergibt 30,2 aber es kann auch genau 30cm sein die 2,5cm sehe ich nicht richtig vieviel es genau ist aber ca 2,5cm länger steht sie auf keinen fall ab, ich lade mal ein Screen hoch, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Markusretz (5. September 2009)

Vielen vielen Dank für dein Bild   
Habe nach etlichen Suchen (der halbe Tag ist dafür drauf gegangen) folgendes gefunden:
Eiskaltmacher.de - Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX280

Auf dem Bild mit dem Maßstab müsste der Kühler 23mm überstehen.
Laut der Zotac Seite ist meine Grafikkarte genau 266,7mm lang, also rund 267mm. Wenn der Kühler dann 23mm übersteht komme ich genau auf 290mm. Also denke ich dass es passen müsste.
Glaube auch nicht, dass die Gehäusehersteller größere Innenmaße wie tatsächlich vorhanden sind angeben. Eher wohl anders herum.
Wenn ich nichts mehr höre, lese bzw. finde was dagegensprechen sollte werde ich mir dies so kaufen.
Bilder gibt es dann selbstverständlich auch.

Vielen vielen Dank nochmals an eure Hilfe    


Gruß Markus


----------



## snapstar123 (5. September 2009)

Markusretz schrieb:


> Vielen vielen Dank für dein Bild
> Habe nach etlichen Suchen (der halbe Tag ist dafür drauf gegangen) folgendes gefunden:
> Eiskaltmacher.de - Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX280
> 
> ...



Kein Problem hoffe das alles gut geht , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Markusretz (5. September 2009)

Das hoffe ich auch. Glaub mir


----------



## Tripple xXx (11. September 2009)

Die Original Backplatte kriegt man ohne Probleme wieder drauf??

Werde das Experiment jetzt auch nochmal starten mir einen Accelero Xtreme GTX 280+ein paar heatsinks weil den Kühler kaputt machen möchte/kann ich nich mein Handwerkliches Geschick ist nich so groß^^


----------



## snapstar123 (11. September 2009)

Tripple xXx schrieb:


> Die Original Backplatte kriegt man ohne Probleme wieder drauf??
> 
> Werde das Experiment jetzt auch nochmal starten mir einen Accelero Xtreme GTX 280+ein paar heatsinks weil den Kühler kaputt machen möchte/kann ich nich mein Handwerkliches Geschick ist nich so groß^^



Wird mit dem Kühler den 4 Schrauben befestigt und noch die vom Spawa Kühler es bleiben 2 Stück frei dort kann man keine Schraube mehr festschrauben weil dort ja extrs der Chip gekühlt wird.
Funtioniert aber nur mit einer 280GTX wenn du eine andere hast dann weis ichs nicht den bei der 280GTX sind auf der Rückseite auch Speicherchips die durch die Original Backplatte besser gekühlt werden als mit dem vom AC, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Markusretz (16. September 2009)

Habe nun gestern meinen Kühler bekommen und gleich alles umgebaut.
Schaut bisher auch sehr gut aus. Leider konnte ich noch keinen Test machen, da ich leider keine Spiele-DVD's dabei hatte und dies nicht daheim umgebaut habe.
Auf dem Desktop unter 2D-Betrieb schauen die Temps aber schon mal besser aus. Weitere Tests werden hoffentlich heute noch folgen.

Aber ein großes Problem habe ich trotzdem noch.
Ich habe die 3 Lüfter mit dem Kabel am PCB der Grafikkarte angeschlossen.
Laufen tun diese auch sehr leise, *nur leider kann ich keine Drehzahl auslesen.*
Habe everest, sowie GPU-Z probiert. Leider alles ohne Erfolg. Der Stecker sitzt auch richtig in der Buchse und die Kabel scheinen auch intakt zu sein.
Da dies nicht klappte, dachte ich mir, ok, schließe ich die Lüfter halt an meine Lüftersteuerung an. Nur leider ist dies ein anderer Anschluss (so breit wie ein 3-poliger, aber mit 4-polen).
Gibt es dafür Adapterkabel o.Ä.? Wie heißt eigentlich der Lüfterstecker der Nvidia Grafikkarten?

Bin echt etwas am verzweifeln. Ich will mich nicht alleine auf die Steuerung der Grafikkarte verlassen, da ich fast vermute, dass diese einen hau weg hat


Gruß Markus

Edit:
Als ich nun heute meinen PC wieder startete funktionierte auch das Drehzahl auslesen
Warum dies gestern nicht funktionierte weis ich auch nicht.
Habe anschließend heute noch die Lüftersteuerung eingebaut und einfach die Lüfterkabel mit denen der LS verbunden. Die PWM-Leitung habe ich einfach weggelassen.
Jetzt kann ich super die Drehzahl über einen Poti regeln und die Drehzahl zeigt sie mir auch an.

So nun zu den Temps:
Im 2D-Windowsbetrieb hatte ich immer zwischen 55-60°C (GPU, RAM und SpWa).
Mit dem neuen Kühler habe ich bei 900 Umdrehungen 38°C GPU, 31°C RAM und 48°C SpWa.
In Crysis (leider keine alten Werte) bin ich bei 1680x1050 bei 16xAA auf rund 60°C GPU und 80°C SpWa bei 1000 Umdrehungen gekommen. Allerdings war dabei mein Gehäuse auf alles Seiten offen.

Ich kann nur sagen, dass sich der Kauf und der Umbau dank eurer Hilfe rendiert hat. Danke nochmals für eure Hilfe


Gruß Markus

PS: Bilder kommen die Tage


----------



## Markusretz (20. September 2009)

Ich bins wieder mal 
Mein Umbau ist nun komplett abgeschlossen und ich kann nur sagen es hat sich rentiert.

Habe heute noch schnell ein paar Bilder gemacht vom Endergebnis.
Spezielle Temperaturtests habe ich keine gemacht. Ich komme aber für mich auf bedeutend kühlere Temps. Also in etwa vergleichbar mit denen von euch.

Bin auch wirklich überrascht wie leise 3x92mm Lüfter sein können.

Mein Problem wie weiter oben geschrieben mit den 290mm Gehäuseinnenmaß hat auch gerade so gepasst. Den Plastikabschluss des Kühlers muss ich etwas gegen den Festplattenkäfig drücken damit er reinpasst. Wäre die Grafikkarte nur 1cm tiefer im Gehäuse bzw. 1cm der Festplattenkäfig höher würde es nicht mehr passen. Glück gehabt

Als Fazit kann ich nur sagen, jeder, der von etwas basteln nicht abgeneigt ist sollte sich diesen Kühler montieren. Auch wenn er nicht übertakten will (so wie ich). Grob gesagt ist dieser unter Volllast so laut wie der originale im 2D-Betrieb und dies noch bei kühleren Temps 

Gruß Markus


----------



## snapstar123 (20. September 2009)

@Markusretz sieht doch schon mal geil aus vorallem mit dem Gehäuse und der Polierten Backplatte von der Graka .
Hab bei mir wieder denn Aufkleber drauf von XFX wo schwarz grün ist will ihn aber wieder runter machen denn die schwarze Backplatte wenn sie Poliert ist sieht echt geil aus was bei mir nicht der Fall ist denn ich muss erst die Klebeflecken vom Aufkleber entfernen aber wie ich sehe sieht es echt geil aud wie es schwarz glänzt.
Man kann sogar noch eine Plexiglass scheibe drüber machen die Beleuchtet ist hab ich schon oft im Forum gelesen und bei dir sind ja hinten richtung DVI Anschlüsse noch zwei schraubenlöcher frei, perfekt um das Plexiglass zu befestigen und dort dann die gewünschte Farbe rein also LED-Dioden. Vorher seitlich ins Plexiglass Löcher rein bohren und LEDs mit sekundenkleber rein sieht noch mal geiler aus, musst du mal hier im Forum schauen das sieht so geil aus wenn deine ganze Graka noch beleutet wird über die ganze fläche der Backplatte, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Markusretz (20. September 2009)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> @Markusretz sieht doch schon mal geil aus vorallem mit dem Gehäuse und der Polierten Backplatte von der Graka


Danke für dein Lob 

Die Backplatte ist bei mir nicht poliert. Diese ist nur lackiert und glänzt durch den Lack etwas (wie Autolack). Vielleicht wird der Effekt auf dem Bild auch durch den Fotoblitz etwas verstärkt)



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Man kann sogar noch eine Plexiglass scheibe drüber machen die Beleuchtet ist hab ich schon oft im Forum gelesen



Hast du davon Bilder bzw. Links? Habe sowas noch nicht gesehen


Gruß Markus


----------



## snapstar123 (20. September 2009)

Markusretz schrieb:


> Danke für dein Lob
> 
> Die Backplatte ist bei mir nicht poliert. Diese ist nur lackiert und glänzt durch den Lack etwas (wie Autolack). Vielleicht wird der Effekt auf dem Bild auch durch den Fotoblitz etwas verstärkt)
> 
> ...



Sieht aber trozdem geil aus denn meine Backplatte ist halt auch schwarz am besten mit Klarlack drüber.
Habe zwei Links gefunden der erste ist ein Lufttunel der zweite die Abdeckung aus Plexiglass aber ich würde es anders machen ich würde das Plexiglass mit Autotönfolie bedecken und an denn Seiten mehrere Löcher bohren und LEDs einkleben damit das Plexiglass augeleutet wird also da kann man Kreativ sein der zweite Link ist bloss normal mit schwarzen Lack lackiert hoffe du hast freude drann , Mfg Snapstar

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...tung-vga-lufttunnel-fuer-die-grafikkarte.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/54836-howto-plexi-abdeckung-fuer-die-grafikkarte-6.html


----------



## RBS2002 (26. September 2009)

Hi,

ich habe heute auch einen Kühler für meine GTX285 bekommen. Momentan ist es eine im Palit/Gainward Design (so wie diese hier: http://edel-grafikkarten.de/media/images/info/GainwardGTX2x01kompr.jpg). Ich habe, da der Kühler ein wenig freizüger ist (kann man auch bei dem Bild sehen: http://edel-grafikkarten.de/media/images/popup/gainwpa5.jpg), gesehen das bereits Passivkühler dran stecken (zu mindestens ganz rechts, müssten die Spawas sein). Muss ich diese trotzdem auswechseln? (wäre ja besser wenn nicht ) Hat jemand eine ähnliche Karte und kann mir ein paar Tipps geben? Nicht das ich beim Tausch feststelle das nichts passt und ich den alten nicht mehr ran kriege


----------



## RBS2002 (28. September 2009)

Hi,

sorry für Doppelpost - aber ich schaffe es einfach nicht den Kühler auf der Karte zu montieren. Spätestens die letzte Schraube greift nicht und die Abstandshalter fliegen wild umher. Gibt es irgendetwas mit das man diese befestigen kann und wo bekomme ich so etwas her?

Vielen Vielen Dank im Voraus, verzweifle fast 

Edit: Als Anhang ein aktuelles Bild der Grafikkarte. Der linke Teil stammt vom Originalkühlerblech. Das rechts war auch bereits drauf. Die Speicherkühler habe ich selbstständig raufgeklebt.

Edit2: Puh, geschafft - Temperaturen traumhaft. Hier mein kompletter Leidensweg:

1. Kühler demontiert - zuerst gefreut das im Prinzip schon alles passiv gekühlt wurde. Danach bei erster Kühlerprobe Ernüchterung weil obere Schrauben dadurch nicht erreichbar
2. Kühlerplatte muss nun weg - mit Föhn ordentlich heiss gemacht, die Hände fast verbrannt - geht trotzdem nur mit sehr viel Mühe ab (sanfte Gewalt - wenn es so etwas gibt)
3. Speicherkühler mit Hängen und Würgen montiert (Radiergummis alle nicht wirklich gut, mit Spezialreinigung etwas besser).
4. Block für linke Seite (glaube HSI Chip) wollte nicht passen wegen Spule und "Huckel" im Weg. Zu einem guten Kumpel gebracht (Autoschlosser) - eingespannt und linke Seite vom Originalkühlerblech abgesägt, neue Wärmeleitpaste an Chip (ein bisschen dicker - sonst hätte der keinen Kontakt gehabt) - Klebepads drauf und wieder dran geschraubt
5. Nach gefühlten 100 Fehlversuchen Klebepads ohne Löcher gefunden und an die Löcher vom Kühler geklebt (wieso kann man so etwas nicht gleich mitliefern?). Mit Bleistift eigene Löcher gestanzt. Nach ca. 10 Versuchen endlich alle Schrauben gegriffen.
6. Karte eingebaut, eine Flasche Bier zum Frust*****n hingestellt (nach der Tortur habe ich nicht mehr daran geglaubt das die Karte noch läuft) - Grafikkarte läuft, seltsames lautes Rattern der Kühler
7. Karte ausgebaut, keine Behinderungen an Karte gefunden - wieder eingebaut. Wieder rattern - gemerkt das wenn ich den Kühler oben runterdrücke ==> kein Rattern. Überprüfen der Kabel - unten hat sich eins eingefedelt ==> entfernt, kein rattern mehr.
8. Temperaturen überprüft ==> es hat sich gelohnt.

Es lebe die GTX285 Kompatiblität


----------



## Rimarx (19. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

bei mir steht nun auch der Wechsel vom Stockkühler auf den Accelero bei ner GTX 280 an.

Das Zersägen des Stockkühlers, um damit die Spannungswandler zu kühlen kommt für mich nicht in Frage (Meine Karte ist von EVGA). Die Original Backplate werde ich dennoch weiterverwenden.

Für die Spawas habe ich noch 7x Kupfer RAM Kühler (2cm x 2cm) über.
Dazu habe ich noch ein paar Fragen.

1. Reicht die Anzahl an RAM-Kühler für die Spawas?
2. Ich bräuchte für diese noch Wärmeleitpads, welche könnt ihr empfehlen? Sie sollten möglichst gut halten 

Danke im Vorraus. Rimar


----------



## TM30 (19. Oktober 2009)

wer die Karte aus meinem Review haben möchte (siehe erster Post  ) meldet sich bei mir per PN. Dann mache ich einen Thread im Marktplatz auf.


----------



## Nike334 (14. Dezember 2009)

An alle Accelero Xtreme GTX Besitzer, brauche ein paar Maße 
Und zwar müsste ich genau wissen wieviele millimeter der Kühler über das PCB ragt, da es in meinem Gehäuse recht knapp werden könnte 
Bitte exakt messen, geht echt um millimeter 

mfg

EDIT: hat sich erledigt, ca 3mm sind noch Luft 
ob das was wird^^

mfg


----------

